# What's your goal length?? and why?



## BroadstreetBully (Jun 17, 2006)

I was thinking about why we choose our goal length. Why do some ladies want BSL hair while others like Midback? Some choose Shoulder or APL because longer lengths might be harder to maintain, while quite a few swoon over the idea of hair down to their waist. So what is your goal length and why? I also think goals might have to do with how one feels about the length they had throughout most of their lives. For instance, there are many ladies here who have always had hair that was APL or BSL, therefore Midback or Waistlength might not seem like a far off goal. Also, the ladies here who have always had long hair might have more experience with the extreme maintenance longer lengths require. Right now I am so confused as to what my goal length will be. A part of me feels like I might never reach that goal while another part of me fears that longer hair might also bring negative attention. When my hair is healthy, I like to wear it down. However, I fear that once I reach a certain length I will have to deal with rude comments and nasty stares. I think my goal is between midback and waist. However, BSL might be more realistic. I want this length because I have always favored hairstyles that require longer length. I have a round face and therefore hair that is past APL seems like it would frame my face better. Perhaps seeing the goals other women have and their determination can get me over my fear of failure. I am especially interested in the ladies who have never had long hair yet want to achieve lengths past APL or even past BSL. So what is your goal length and why?


----------



## sexy c (Jun 17, 2006)

I pick shoulder length because my hair hasnt been that length since i was a little girl


----------



## soul_sista (Jun 17, 2006)

I picked armpit level because the longest my hair has been is shoulder length. I want to gain more length but Im only 5'1 so it would look crazy if I had really long hair.


----------



## nelli711 (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm going for waist length because I love long hair and I think it will look good on me. Thats all.


----------



## remnant (Jun 17, 2006)

My goal is Mid back.
Why? Because that's long hair to me with less work than WL and longer lenght, I guess .


----------



## Isis (Jun 17, 2006)

My goal was never a particular length.  After having broken-off ,fried, see-through hair for years,  I only wanted healthy, thick beautiful hair at any length.


----------



## nicki6 (Jun 17, 2006)

I chose armpit length because I think its attainable and would still be managable for me to care for on my own:wink2:


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Jun 17, 2006)

it's a personal challenge of mine to get to waistlength.  i like the look of it and my hair has never been that long before.  that goal may change though with the extra challenge of taking care of so much hair


----------



## Legend (Jun 17, 2006)

Between APL & BSL all one length. My hair has been very long in my life timeâ€¦and very short, too  . I found this length looks best on me and is much easier to maintain. It's also very versatile, which is important. However, my hair never been all one length (the front has always been shorter), so that is a new thing for meâ€¦and a personal challenge I find quite fun.


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 17, 2006)

*To me, brastrap length and midback length are the same thing.

I have a realistic goal of APL.

I have a dream goal of waist length, but I would be content with brastrap/mid-back length.*


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm reaching for midback. Because I think that long healthy hair is classic and beautiful and because it's nice to disprove ignorant people's hypothesis that our hair won't/can't grow.


----------



## Victorian (Jun 17, 2006)

nelli711 said:
			
		

> I'm going for waist length because I love long hair and I think it will look good on me. Thats all.


What she said


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jun 17, 2006)

I chose mid-back because that was the length when I was younger. Also -- a sentimental reason -- longer hair reminds me of my mother's hair.


----------



## leleepop (Jun 17, 2006)

I pick brastrap length as my first goal, and then maintaining thick ends an inch above it. So I guess I'm trna say I want thick ends to hover an inch to a 1/2 an inch above my bra. (hope that makes since),because I think this length will be pretty.

ETA: I want mid back to waistlength all natural hair.


----------



## MizaniMami (Jun 17, 2006)

My all time goal is WSL. But if my hair keeps growing after that I won't stop it. The only reason I am hesitant that I will stay at WSL because the longer my hair gets the thinner it gets. I can really see my hair being long and thin which I don't want.

But I am gonna let it grow as long as it wants without cutting it (if it doesn't look all scraggly).

Why? Because in this case the floor is the limit  and I think WSL hair is soooo sexy!


----------



## atrinibeauty (Jun 17, 2006)

I Chose Wsl Because As A Child I Had Wsl Hair And I Want To See What It's Like To Have Wsl Hair As An Adult And Because Long Hair Is Beautiful


----------



## Doll (Jun 17, 2006)

My hair has been APL most of my life. I am now at BSL thanks to LHCF, but my ultimate goal is WL. I have always admired this length on other women including my LHCF hair idols, I feel that my hair will grow that long, and I love the challenge.


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 17, 2006)

i want brastrap because i want MY OWN LONG HAIR at my wedding
and i have already reached armpit in jan 05 as a natural


----------



## ~Nigeria~ (Jun 17, 2006)

*Mine goal is now bra-strap. It used to be mid-back but I think that would be too much for me to handle. I would be definitely be content with brastrap.*


----------



## Imani (Jun 17, 2006)

the longest my hair has ever been in my life is right above my shoulders. So i chose APL as a goal bc i think it would be interesting to see what i would look like with hair this length.  I would also be happy at a full and healthy shoulder length.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm going for waist-length hair because my hair was that length when I was younger (all natural) and I have yet to reach that length with a relaxer. I'm already at midback and I fluctuate between midback and bra-strap length already, so that's not a real challenge. I'll actually make an effort to take care of my hair with a serious goal.


----------



## joyous (Jun 17, 2006)

Waistlength because it is a challenge to reach that goal. I've been brastrap plenty of times without effort. I would cut my hair above shoulder length and had no problems growing it back until I start abusing relaxers. Once I reach waistlength(5 more inches to go) I will blunt cut it just below brastrap and maintain it there.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jun 17, 2006)

full waist length....why? Because after spending most of my life feeling that it was impossible, I realize that I CAN..


----------



## chocolatesis (Jun 17, 2006)

I would love midback length.  I've been stuck between APL and Brastrap for about two years now.  I can't wait to reach midback.  I think waist length would be too much on me, so midback is my goal.


----------



## naturallyme (Jun 17, 2006)

my goal is bsl because i'm anxious to see how it will look on me, and i loveeeeee long hair!!!!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jun 17, 2006)

*I'm aiming for Waist Length.
The longest my hair has ever been was Mid Back Length (when I was younger) 
I'm not too far from that length now, so it's not much of a challenge for me.
Waist Length hair would look great on me, I love the look of long healthy hair, that's mainly why I want it.  *


----------



## Jewell (Jun 17, 2006)

My ultimate goal is tailbone but that is a long way away.  So, right now I am aiming for waist length.  I have been there before in high school and I think that length would accentuate my hair nicely.


----------



## Galleta (Jun 17, 2006)

My ultimate goal length is midback, waistlength might be too much for me to handle. I want hair long enough to have a long high ponytail.


----------



## Catina72 (Jun 17, 2006)

My goal length is midback mainly because I love the way it looks! (Isis ) The longest my hair has ever been was between APL and BSL and that was in junior high school. I also believe with all my heart that I can attain this goal. This is a nice challenge for me!


----------



## prettykinks (Jun 17, 2006)

I want midback length hair. Waist length or longer will be too much for me to handle.


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I started out wanting bSL hair but as my hair gets longer and THICKER I changed my goal to APL. My hair has been shoulder length for all of my adult life so I'm excited about seeing myself with APL hair and I know I will be completely satisfied. I hope to maintain it in between APL and BSL.


----------



## tenderheaded (Jun 17, 2006)

I changed my goal to mid back from bsl. After lurking on another board where some members have 4 and 5 ft of hair I decided to let it grow until it didn't want to grow no more  I'm eager to see if I can meet the challenge and I think women of color look stunning with long hair - and men of all races think we loolk good with long hair too


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 17, 2006)

Prior to LHCF, my hair has never been longer than brushing my shoulders. At the end of my transition, I could stretch some areas of my hair to armpit length.  I think I would be perfectly happy if my natural hair gets back to armpit stretched, but I chose bra strap as my ultimate goal.


----------



## nissi (Jun 17, 2006)

BSL/mid back because of the beauty of it. I would like it to be one length, so I am going after these layers.


----------



## Mestiza (Jun 17, 2006)

More than likely, I'll grow my hair beyond classic length. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 long hair and have grown up having, and being around, it.


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 18, 2006)

My ultimate goal is midback, past BSL w/LONG layers. I wouldn't consider my hair long until it was around BSL anyway. I want my hair to be this length because I fantasize about the long, single braids and ponytails I could have, proving others wrong about black hair, but most importantly it would make me happy to attain this length. I wish I could break it down more, but I can't. I want to be able to maintain whatever length I get, so If my hair become too much, I'll know I've reached my limit.


----------



## Much2much41 (Jun 18, 2006)

I want thick, mid waist (though bra strap is good also), just because I love the idea of being able to do multiple hairstyles, and yet, still be able to put it into beautiful buns with pretty accessories.  I had it almost that length, but developed a weak spot and had to cut it   I wouldn't want it any longer, though, because that would be too much for me.


----------



## LaFaraona (Jun 18, 2006)

Mid back lenght because I think it will look good on me and to prove that black woman can grow hair long. My hair is now a little past armpit length (although in need of a trim badly) and this is the longest my hair has ever been. And, I want my hair to fill up.


----------



## BamaBelle (Jun 18, 2006)

I wanted to vote but didn't... My goal is to get to my EARLOBE!  Healthy, earlobe-length hair!  Are there any other TWA or In-the-Meantime ladies aiming for a similar length?


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 18, 2006)

My goal is bra strap length or midback because it has never been that long.  The longest my hair has been was to my collar bone and I got it to that length by wearing crotchet braids...couple years ago..


----------



## Mama Cita (Jun 18, 2006)

Classic lenght just because I can, that should shut poeple up about black people not being able to grow hair past their shoulders!!!


----------



## EMJazzy (Jun 18, 2006)

I voted midback altho I'd be happy with BSL.....I haven't had that length since I was 5 or 6 years old....I can't wait for it to be that length again as an adult.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 18, 2006)

I voted Mid Back, cuz I want like one inch past BS.. that way I can get some slight layers I just think they're sexy....


----------



## Cinnabuns (Jun 18, 2006)

I choose waistlength because I've always wanted that length as far as I can remember.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 18, 2006)

my goal is classic or as long as my hair will grow. i wanna see how long my hair gets before it becomes a hassle to style every day.


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 18, 2006)

my goal this year is MidBack, then eventually Waistlength. longer would make me look digusting. 

i need about 2 more inches for midback.


----------



## dynamic1 (Jun 18, 2006)

My goal is midback stretched (past brastrap but before my waist).  I have a lot of layers, earned during my transition.  As long as the longest layers don't look to thin, I'll be happy.


----------



## amy1234 (Jun 18, 2006)

Midback length for me because I don't think I've ever had hair that long before. (brastrap was the longest)


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 18, 2006)

I forgot 2 say..

even tho i said past waistlengh would look disgusting on me..when  ireach my goals i dont think their long. like i used to think armpit was long, when i got there it didn't seem long at all. then i thought brastrap was loooooooong, now i'm there..its aight but it aint that long anymore lol! so when i get to waistlength i might have hair anorexia again!


----------



## sareca (Jun 18, 2006)

To me hair isn't long unless it's BSL or longer. Most of my life my hair has been between APL and BSL so I'm aiming for longer than my norm.


----------



## Crissi (Jun 18, 2006)

Bra strap/mid back (about 18 inches), because im so short, lol i shall be pushing for waist legnth (21 inches).. why just because i can, im natural 4a/b and to see the look on "nignorant" peoples faces will be priceless, plus i love big natural hair, especially when its braided, or straightened once in a while, and it gives that *wow* effect because its a shock to see how long it is!!.. lol does anyone understand me?


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jun 18, 2006)

I chose waist for now. My hair shrinks to about half its length when I wear it natural. So I figure if it's waist length it'll hang about bra strap when curly with some sort of styling product. We'll see soon...


----------



## ladybug71 (Jun 18, 2006)

I voted for BSL.   I have ALWAYS had short hair when I was growing up.  I always envied girls in school who had shoulder-length hair or longer.  My mom would press my hair, but it never seemed like it grew all that much.  I also had lot of breakage on the sides and back and would get teased about it.  It wasn't until my teen years (a/k/a jheri years) that my hair really started to grow.  I did a big cut and switched to relaxers in my late teens/early 20s, learned how to care for relaxed hair, got reg. touch ups, that I started gaining length again.  My hair is shoulder-length now, which I am very happy with, some family members are really surprised at how my hair looks now vs. childhood years.  I am just curious to see if it will get to BSL--if I keep up my hair regimen.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jun 18, 2006)

Crissi said:
			
		

> Bra strap/mid back (about 18 inches), because im so short, lol i shall be pushing for waist legnth (21 inches).. why just because i can, im natural 4a/b and to see the look on "nignorant" peoples faces will be priceless, plus _*i love big natural hair, especially when its braided, or straightened once in a while, and it gives that *wow* effect because its a shock to see how long it is!!.. lol does anyone understand me?*_


 
Yes!!!


----------



## KiniKakes (Jun 18, 2006)

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> My all time goal is WSL. But if my hair keeps growing after that I won't stop it. The only reason I am hesitant that I will stay at WSL because the longer my hair gets the thinner it gets. I can really see my hair being long and thin which I don't want.
> 
> But I am gonna let it grow as long as it wants without cutting it (if it doesn't look all scraggly).
> 
> Why? Because in this case the floor is the limit  and I think WSL hair is soooo sexy!



Well said MM and I concur 100%!!!!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jun 18, 2006)

I would like Midback to WL hair because one ive never hair that long and I just believe somewhere between these two lengths would look best on me...


----------



## WaterMoccasin (Jun 18, 2006)

I say mid-back because that is the length I think would look best on me. 
Don't mind the fact that I'm in the waist-length challenge- I don't care if it doesn't get there but I do want it past bra-strap or bra-strap all one length.


----------



## nyreebnks (Jun 18, 2006)

My hair goal is BSL for now , why while I have always admired hairstyles that you need these type of length


----------



## PinkGyrl (Jun 18, 2006)

I want to achieve thick healthy hair first. Then off to midback i go


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 19, 2006)

My goal used to be waist length, but now that I'm here... 
I changed it to tailbone. I'm pretty sure that if I make it there, I'll change it to Classic. LOL 
And that's the way it goes.


----------



## honey_jammz82 (Jun 19, 2006)

Waistlength has always been my goal, so I think I will keep my hair at that length.  I think if my hair got any longer than that it would bug me, I don't think the front of my hair will ever grow to waistlength though.


----------



## kombov_dymond (Jun 19, 2006)

BSL for me.  Any longer and it may be too much for me to handle.


----------



## curlilocs (Jun 19, 2006)

In the long run, I'd be happy with solid BSL length hair when when stretched, maybe a little below that.  Long enough for shoulder length natural hair. I think that would be an optimum length for my height.


----------



## MiWay (Jun 19, 2006)

My goal is BSL, just because my hair has never been that long before.


----------



## simplycee (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm on a mission.  Mid back for me, for now.  I got about 3 inches to go.


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Jun 19, 2006)

I think BSL is my ultimately desired length.  I would love the versatility of having this length.  I want to wear cute ponytails with spirals, and updo's and mainly wear my hair out with the ends caruso'd or braidouts.    I think this length is long but it isn't so hard to maintain.  If my hair were longer...i feel i would have to pay toooo much attention to keeping my hair healthy, which would take the focus off of me just having fun and enjoying my hairstyles...


----------



## Cooyah (Jun 19, 2006)

for now, shoulder length because my hair has never been that long since the day I was born

ultimately as long as it wants to grow, but i would like  waistlength because i think long hair is beautiful and I have a big head and face and I need to hide this massive dome


----------



## Keen (Jun 19, 2006)

I picked BSL because I think I would be satisfy with that length. I think my hair would look too thin longer. Once I reach BSL. My total focus will shift to getting my hair thicker, even if that means triming a couple of times a year.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 19, 2006)

*I wanted to get back the length I had as a kid somewhere around mid back thick and healthy,I'm there now close to WSL, my goal is WSL, beyond ?...*


----------



## felicia (Jun 19, 2006)

i want waist length just because it's pretty in that old style romantic kind of way.


----------



## LovelyZ (Jun 19, 2006)

I chose midback because of my height and proportions. I think at 5' 2" I would be overpowered by waistlength hair. But I am also short-waisted, so bra-strap length is too short and only an two inches or so shorter than midback would be on me.


----------



## JenniferMD (Jun 19, 2006)

My goal is mid-back. I've always wanted long hair, and I think mid-back is the perfect length for me.


----------



## brownhaired_bonanza (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm probably at goal length right now, I can't be sure.


----------



## JazzyDez (Jun 19, 2006)

Mid-back because I think It is very long and sexy but not too much (waist)...but who knows if I ever make it there I may change my mind! I just want a thick long mane of hair flowing down my back but not soooo much that it is consuming me


----------



## frankie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think I originally wanted looong hair, which I'd consider midback and longer, but I've recently thought about it and bsl would suit me just fine...with layers...looove my layers.  I'm in the bsl by december 2006 challenge, but haven't taken it seriously and i've been trimming with each touch up, every 12 weeks so i doubt that i'll retain enough length to reach that goal by year end, but i'll probably come close...unless i decide to cut it
(not trim)...again.

Healthy good looking hair, with body and movement is more important to me than length, as long as I have that I'm happy.


----------



## Relaxedhairchica22 (Jun 20, 2006)

I chose mid back.........at less than chin length,i feel like a dummie for putting that,i chose it because long hair is sexy,my hair has been long but never that long and because it is a challenge and very versatile

My goals(realistic or not?)
for the end of 06-mid neck length
for the end of 07-3 inches past my shoulders
for the end of 08-bra strap length
for the end of 09-Ultimate goal of mid back


----------



## carmella25 (Jun 20, 2006)

My first goal was brastrap length and I already reached that goal.  Now my next goal is waist length.  I have always loved long hair.  I want to see how long my hair will grow after I reach my second goal.  I plan on growing it as long as I can.

Hey maybe to my knees even


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm picked BSL...though I would be very happy with full APL hair.  I would love to make it to BSL.  I want BSL length hair  because I think I would look so exotic with this much hair.  I would like the variety of styles I would be able to wear.  When you have long hair...even when you have a "bad hair day" your hair still looks good because it's long and healthy.  I also want BSL length hair to prove to other ladies that their hair CAN grow long if they take care of it and stop following damaging practices.

I can't wait!


----------



## Bmm (Jun 20, 2006)

you know its weird. First I wanted Shoulder now I am just satisfied if my hair stays healthy.  I guess I am taking it one day at a time.


----------



## victorious (Jun 20, 2006)

My goal length is armpit length.  Most of the styles I want to do are for that length. Although I never had apl before, I know it won't be too much for me to manage.


----------



## CoCoKisses (Jun 20, 2006)

*My goal length used to be BSL and i would still love to have that length. But if/when i reach BSL why not reach for Waistlength!!!!!*


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 20, 2006)

I chose tailbone length but I am looking at something two (2) inches above my tailbone. I would like my hair to hang past the waist band of my pants. Also, I'd like to have thick, even hair at that length. I've got quite a ways to go.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 20, 2006)

Flowerhair said:
			
		

> My goal used to be waist length, but now that I'm here...
> I changed it to tailbone. I'm pretty sure that if I make it there, I'll change it to Classic. LOL
> And that's the way it goes.


 
I seem to be doing that too, I keep pushing the goal longer and longer must be hair anorexia, but I'm still trying to get to where you are lengthwise.  



			
				Chicoro said:
			
		

> I chose tailbone length but I am looking at something two (2) inches above my tailbone. I would like my hair to hang past the waist band of my pants. Also, I'd like to have thick, even hair at that length. I've got quite a ways to go.


 
I chose TLBN too, even though I have yet to reach WSL. I'm liking the look from pics I've seen on other ladies of HPBN between WSL and TLBN, it's seems like a sexy length like mermaid length, but I'm just going to go for it and aim for TLBN just to see if I can. I want my straightened hair to touch the top of my low rider jeans.  
After WSL goal acheived I just need 2" for HPBN, then if I want TLBN is 2" from HPBN that's not far @ all....
some ex pics below


----------



## Radianthealth (Jun 20, 2006)

I would love tail bone length hair but I can die a happy woman with bra strap length hair.  I am just starting my journey I am at the bottom of the neck just grazing the top of my shoulder...shooting for shoulder length by the end of the year and APL by middle or end of next year.


----------



## Blu217 (Jun 20, 2006)

My goal is past waist length because my fine, bouncy hair seems to really like weight and behaves and looks much better the longer it grows. Besides trims and save for some unfortunate event, I plan to never CUT my hair again.

I also think I look prettier with long hair.


----------



## camellia (Jun 20, 2006)

Full tailbone length is my ultimate goal.  I think some of my longest "tails" may be there now but I want all of my hair the same length.


----------



## bettytoo (Jun 21, 2006)

I would like bra stap lenght natural hair plaited without added hair.because i 've never since natural 4b hair long with out a relaxer.I'd like to prove that 4b hair does grow long without a relaxer or locks.


----------



## BabyImaStarr (Jun 21, 2006)

I would love to be at BSL becuase I think that it would look nice on me and that it would still be easy to manage.  Who knows?  When I finally reach it, I just may want to keep on going (I know that I will).  I never thought that I would have hair the length that it is now, so BSL will be an extra special treat!


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 21, 2006)

i keep envisioning myself with waistlength, long-layered jet black hair..ooooooh


----------



## kbody4 (Jun 21, 2006)

I voted BSL because my hair always been APL, and never went past that. I just cut off 2-3 inches Sunday, so now it's SBL .  Eventually I want to be midback, so when that happens, I'll keep there.  Anything else probably wouldn't look right


----------



## Teacake (Jun 21, 2006)

`````````````````````````````````


----------



## Ambitious1013 (Jun 21, 2006)

Right now my short term goal is healthy shoulder length hair but my ultimate goal is bra strap.  I have had short hair for a very long time so anything beyond that will be rewarding.


----------



## rootdeep (Jun 21, 2006)

My first focus is healthy hair then if my hair could reach bra strap length I would be a HAPPY sistah. Right now....hmmm...my hair has been in hiding for 7 months so I dont know where its going to be but to see my hair in a much healthier state than it was back in December will make me happy!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 21, 2006)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> i keep envisioning myself with waistlength, long-layered jet black hair..ooooooh


 
Your hair looks great nice and thick, looks like your just passed BSL
Good job 
Official Hair lengths page


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 21, 2006)

Lucia said:
			
		

> Your hair looks great nice and thick, looks like your just passed BSL
> Good job
> Hair length pics



Hey lucia, yeh its just a lilly past now, about time!!

thankyou so much for the compliment {hugs}


----------



## ArizonaBeauty (Jun 21, 2006)

BSL, makes it easier for me to do my hair at home. I'm pretty good at styling my own hair but can not do anything with it when its short.


----------



## klassykutie (Jun 22, 2006)

I just want midback hair because anything longer would not fit me. I used to have BSL hair until I went pixie *sigh*, I love short hair, but my fiance' likes it long, so anything for my boo..... He thanked me the other day for not cutting it off in the past few years, cause I am notorious for grabbing a pair of clippers and calling it quits.


----------



## firecracker (Jun 22, 2006)

I want two inches past shoulders but natural this go round.  LOL  So basically I just want my old length w/out the chemicals.  Even though I say a girl on the bus stop w/the prettiest rollerset.  Made me want to slap some creamy crack right back into the head!


----------



## Jenai (Jun 22, 2006)

I voted APL. but am already past shoulder length.  My dream is to have classic length hair.


----------



## Jas123 (Jun 22, 2006)

Because it's sexy!


----------



## Jas123 (Jun 22, 2006)

OOPSerplexed ..forgot to say what I voted for...bsl (or even mid-back) ..because it's sexy


----------



## getmoore (Jun 22, 2006)

At first I just wanted healthy shoulder length (avatar). Then I wanted BSL. Now that I'm there I want WSL. I'm sure that I wont want it longer than that. But then again..... I want WSL because I just want to see if I can grow it that long. In a few years I will probably cut it all off short so I plan on taking a lot pics and videos of my LOOONG hair as proof that I had it!


----------



## queen92 (Jun 22, 2006)

I voted for BSL, but I want it to be thick.  I want the ponytail that swings back and forth when I walk.


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Jun 22, 2006)

My goal is bra strap lenghth. I have never grown my hair this long and I am curious to see how it will look. Also, I see it now as a reward, I have put in this much time, I might as well go for the gold.


----------



## devilish1 (Jun 22, 2006)

My goal is waistlength. I am about 1in to bsl. I think I can maintain waistlength. I am not much of a stylist so that should be easy.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 13, 2006)

I voted for midback/BSL - I want to see just how long my hair CAN grow - so I might let it get a little longer than that, but really, considering how thick & kinky my natural hair is (no perms for me!) I think that is the longest length that I can manage.


----------



## brownhaired_bonanza (Jul 13, 2006)

Midback/brastrap-- what's the difference? My bra-clasp comes down very low on me (perhaps because i'm pretty flat chested) so for me it's pretty much the same thing.

I think I just answered my own question.erplexed


----------



## Cichelle (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll be happy with waist length, but I'm just going to let it grow however long it will.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm gonna let my grow to its maximum potential.  I just want a little past bra-strap length hair.  Thats not alot right?


----------



## plove (Jul 14, 2006)

my goal is BSL because i can do many styles but i want to see if I can grow my hair to WL


----------



## Jay (Jul 14, 2006)

My goal is APL. I had hair this long all my life until I cut it to shoulder length when I started highschool 3 years ago. I wanted a change. But now that I'm about to start college in the fall I want my APL hair back.  I dont think I want anything longer than this because I'm only 5 feet and I dont think it would suit me right


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 18, 2006)

Shoulder length... APL at the longest. Anything else I doubt I would want to deal with. Plus once hair gets too long there aren't as many styles you can do with it outside of wearing it out or pulling it back. And salons charge more for longer hair.


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Jul 18, 2006)

Mid back.  I've always wanted mid back hair.  My hair has never been long. I will basicly feel more and more beautiful as my hair grows.   I want to be at mid back by the time I go to my hs reunion in 09.  I want to also want to prove people wrong about black hair not being able to grow. I've gone from neck length to collarbone.  Hopefully at the end of this year I will be at shoulder and so on.  I know that if I stay persistent I can do it.


----------



## darkangel25 (Jul 18, 2006)

My goal is waistlength simply because I love long hair.


----------



## gbaby (Jul 18, 2006)

*My goal is waist length. My hair has basically been BSL my whole life and would like for it to be longer. It seems to just stay at BSL. Now that I am taking great care of my natural hair maybe it wil happen for me. *


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay, there's a fine line between bra-strap and mid-back lengths. Can someone tell me, or illustrate the difference for me??

Okay, now for the thread. My goal is bra-strap/mid-back (it's obvious that I'm not sure of the difference). I've always wanted long hair. I've always been able to get shoulder length, but never armpit length. I've always wanted to have thick, flowing hair down my back; or a thick, flowing ponytail down my back.

I do not want to go any further than bra-strap/mid-back because my hair *is *thick, and I don't think I would be able to handle anything longer than that. At least not when it comes to wearing it down. And, for me, that's the whole point of having hair that long.


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 19, 2006)

Mid Back .. Im not sure, I may have answered in this thread already


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jul 19, 2006)

Wherever I land between bra-strap and mid-back.  I'll stop working on this after that  .  The main reason is that I love to rock curly styles, so I want them to fall a little below APL when curly.


----------



## Ntrlmystik (Jul 19, 2006)

I am not sure if I posted already but my overall goal is to have bra strap length natural  healthy hair (stretched). The reason is because I like styling my hair in box braids and twists. I figure with bra strap hair  when I twist or braid my hair will be at least past my shoulders. That way while its braided up/twisted I will have enough length to do cute styles w/ them.


----------



## Trini"T" (Jul 19, 2006)

Ms_Twana said:
			
		

> Okay, there's a fine line between bra-strap and mid-back lengths. Can someone tell me, or illustrate the difference for me??


  I don't think there is a difference.  I think if you're wearing the right bra it, the bra clasp should hit midback.  Anywho, I chose midback bcuz I think this length is ideal and I've never been there b4 so it'll be an experience!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 19, 2006)

iiBlackBarbieii said:
			
		

> I don't think there is a difference. I think if you're wearing the right bra it, the bra clasp should hit midback.


 
Okay, so I'm not the only one!!!


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jul 19, 2006)

I voted bsl but after taking a good look in the mirror, I think I just want APL in the back.  I'm petite and anything longer might be too much on me.


----------



## mahogany66 (Jul 21, 2006)

My present goal is APL  because I feel that longer hair will be easy to manage when I don't want to add heat to my hair. I can moisturize it , airdry and put in a ponytail with no problems.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jul 21, 2006)

I think anything pass shoulder length with natural hair in its shrunken state is great. With my shrinkage, that is probably BSL when straight. This will more than likely take a decade to happen.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jul 21, 2006)

Since my hair is at brastrap currently, I guess I'm on the hunt for waistlength, just as a matter of interest.  Waistlength would be cool, because even with textlaxed, airdried hair minus heat styling and a little shrinkage, one's hair would still look long, which is really appealing to me.


----------



## Ayeshia (Jul 21, 2006)

as long as it can get , of course with the ends looking nice


----------



## tgaski2 (Jul 22, 2006)

I am salivating over BSL hair.  The longest my hair has ever been is shoulder length but I have worn enough braids/weaves to know how long hair looks on me.  Really short or really long is the ticket.  Anything shorter than shoulder length but longer than a twa doesn't flatter me as much.


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I would lovveee to hit a thick bra strap length. The longest my hair has gotten in the past few years has been APL. 

My ultimate goal is mid back...i'm just always so afraid that I'm going to have some disaster, watch my ends thin out, and have to start all over again


----------



## locabouthair (Jul 22, 2006)

somewhere between shoulder and APL would be perfect for me. i never had long hair. and i want to prove to others and myself that my "bad hair" can grow. anything longer than APL would be too long.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 22, 2006)

I picked bsl. Don't have a good reason for it, it's just what I want.


----------



## cafe1 (Jul 22, 2006)

miss Congeniality said:
			
		

> I think anything pass shoulder length with natural hair in its shrunken state is great. With my shrinkage, that is probably BSL when straight. This will more than likely take a decade to happen.



Cosigning with you...my shrinkage is ridiculous so I will know once my natural hair dries to shoulder length and _stays_ there (without the gang of styling products it takes to make it stay there now, lol) I am where I want to be!!   

...hoping this doesnt take a decade though....


----------



## danimani (Jul 23, 2006)

Mine is probably somewhere between midback and waist length.


----------



## zanna (Jul 23, 2006)

I reached my goal (tailbone) and I don't want it any longer like I used to, anymore. So I keep on trimming it when it gets longer. I just trimmed it back to 36 inches,
Zanna


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jul 23, 2006)

OneInAMillion said:
			
		

> Wherever I land between bra-strap and mid-back. I'll stop working on this after that  . The main reason is that I love to rock curly styles, so I want them to fall a little below APL when curly.


 
Cosigning what she said...


----------



## princesslocks (Jul 23, 2006)

BSL - Midback.


----------



## zzirvingj (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm only 5 1" so bsl, midback, and waist-length are all only about an inch away from each other LOL!

So what the heck...I choose waist length!


----------



## Trini"T" (Jul 24, 2006)

zzirvingj said:
			
		

> *I'm only 5 1" so bsl, midback, and waist-length are all only about an inch away from each other LOL!*
> 
> So what the heck...I choose waist length!


 That's so cute.


----------



## Melaninme (Jul 25, 2006)

Bra strap to mid back length is my goal.  I already have the thickness, now I want the length.   I've been good this summer (no major cuts).  If I can make it through the next three months I'll be is good shape!


----------



## shawniegee (Jul 26, 2006)

Brastrap but I think I"ll be happy with armpit! Why because I think it will look great on me and it's some styles I want to try!


----------



## Hair Iam (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Asha97






 vbmenu_register("postmenu_1563011", true);  

Your hair is absolutely beautiful.
I trust and pray my hair will one day look as good or close to yours.


p.s 
I voted bra strap - for many personal reasons -mostly to blow all those myths about "black hair" out of the water.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Aug 5, 2006)

Asha97 your hair is Beautiful! I can't wait until I am there.

My hair goal is Shoulder Length after shrinkage, I have major shrinkage with certain hair products.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 5, 2006)

Asha97 said:
			
		

> Bra strap to mid back length is my goal. I already have the thickness, now I want the length. I've been good this summer (no major cuts). If I can make it through the next three months I'll be is good shape!


 
Asha your curlytail looks fabulous, shine, thickness, length whatever your doing, spill it we need to know.


----------



## destiny616 (Aug 19, 2006)

apl is my ideal length


----------



## Saida (Aug 19, 2006)

Waistlengt, so it can still be long when it shrinks


----------



## FloridaSunshine (Aug 19, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> My goal was never a particular length. After having broken-off ,fried, see-through hair for years, I only wanted healthy, thick beautiful hair at any length.


 
Exactly what she said!!!!!


----------



## MACgirl2k2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi. My goal is armpit lenght because I had shoulderlenght hair in high school and after a bad salon cut and self abuse (not knowing what I was doing) I haven't seen my hair grow past my chin lenght in 3 years. I know if I had left it alone and took better care it would grown down to armpit lenght and I would be happy just to see it get there.


----------



## leleepop (Aug 20, 2006)

I changed my mind since I posted last time lol. I want BRASTRAP!


----------



## Candy_C (Aug 20, 2006)

i've changed my goal to tailbone! reason being,the further i put my goals the quicker i get to my prevous goal...


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 20, 2006)

*LOL* 

In the moth since I've first replied, I've changed my mind. Forget midback length, I want tailbone length hair.  I've begun to notice that really, it's not the mass of my hair that is a headache, it's the last inch or two.  And - I don't think that my hair growing out is going to affect that inch or two - if anything, it'll make it EASIER to detangle, because I'll be able to SEE what I'm working on.  
My hair has been growing like gangbusters (despite my every two week or so trim to get rid of the doubleprocessed ends) so, I'm looking forward to seeing how long it gets!


----------



## 2cute2B4gotten (Aug 20, 2006)

My only goal is probably an inch past where it is and all one length, with blunt ends.  Rollersetting is getting to be tough as it is...I can't imagine trying to rollerset waist length hair.


----------



## oduwu (Aug 20, 2006)

I chose BSL.  My hair really long when I was younger before I started messing with it myself.  I just like longer hair.  But I'll be happy if I get can thick, healthy APL hair.  I'm almost there, so anything more than that is icing on the cake.


----------



## prettywhitty (Aug 20, 2006)

BSL- My hair has never been this length. I've always kept it around shoulder length. I did let it get to APL once, but I cut it ( was extremely scissor-happy at one time). So I know I can get to BSL, then maybe midback.


----------



## SweetAKA (Aug 20, 2006)

I picked APL, because over the past few years I have tried and tried to grow my hair to this length.  But now I have the knowledge and the patiences to do it.


----------



## chayil0427 (Aug 20, 2006)

I chose tailbone because one night in prayer God spoke into my heart that He would grow my hair to His glory, and I saw a vision of myself with beautiful tail bone length hair. Since that night, my hair has been growing like a weed even despite several weeks of neglect due to an illness.  For me...tailbone length hair is divinely ordained.

Chayil


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Aug 20, 2006)

Thick, juicy shoulder length twists (all around --- including my hairline) ! This is my ideal length because I would be able to pull them back, wear an awesome twistout, or make a gorgeous updo!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Aug 20, 2006)

chayil0427 said:
			
		

> I chose tailbone because one night in prayer God spoke into my heart that He would grow my hair to His glory, and I saw a vision of myself with beautiful tail bone length hair. Since that night, my hair has been growing like a weed even despite several weeks of neglect due to an illness. For me...tailbone length hair is divinely ordained.
> 
> Chayil


 

Wow, that's beautiful.  That certainly resonates with the scripture I have in my siggy.   

May all your hair dreams become reality, Chayil.


----------



## ChoKitty (Aug 22, 2006)

I chose waist or tailbone length (Voted Tailbone). Uuh. My reason. I'm very big on fairy tales, anime and such. I also do a lot of character designs, and these characters are always some part of me...I give all of the ones that are me long hair, because its what I think is beautiful. I want to be the living versions of all my characters. Of course, I'll have normal colored hair, not blue...lol. Though I would love blue hair, if it wouldn't damage it.


----------



## Gryphyn (Aug 22, 2006)

I chose mid back length because I think it's sexy  I think once my hair reaches that length I'll start getting it pressed.


----------



## princcessnadia (Aug 22, 2006)

I started out on this forum wanting bra strap length hair, but now I think a little past shoulder might be better for me. I am in the process of losing 10 lbs. and start body building again this length would look great and work well with my workout schedule


----------



## goldensugar23 (Aug 22, 2006)

i want to go to waist length....then thats it.I'm close to waist length and its already starting to be a hastle to wash and blow out myself.


----------



## KiniKakes (Aug 22, 2006)

I commented on this thread some time ago........ and I dont even remember what I said! But today I feel that waist length would be perfect for me! 

I guess as I reach each goal (APL then BSL) it seems more and more attainable. And that is so exciting! I never, EVER thought it would be possible to grow my hair like this.

I love long hair, and I want to go as long as I can without looking crazy (ie, dragging on the floor).


----------



## mochamadness (Aug 22, 2006)

When I first began my hair journey, my original goal was mid-back.  Within the recent months I've gotten greedy and would really love to grow waistlength hair.


----------



## loasiaa (Aug 22, 2006)

nelli711 said:
			
		

> I'm going for waist length because I love long hair and I think it will look good on me. Thats all.



I feel the same way.  Short hair doesn't look as good on me as long hair.  I've tried both and I love the feeling of long hair hanging on my back.


----------



## Melaninme (Aug 23, 2006)

Asha97 said:
			
		

> Bra strap to mid back length is my goal. I already have the thickness, now I want the length. I've been good this summer (no major cuts). If I can make it through the next three months I'll be is good shape!


 
Okay, I performed no cuts this summer ( a first for me, LOL) and I've made it to armpit and I like what I see, so I'm going for mid back length.


----------



## angelita842002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I want waist length hair bc I have never been able to get it to that level since I was a little girl and got it cut, relaxed, blow dry fried, too much harsh products like gel and mousse. Want to better my hair so I wont mess up my babys hair. She is 14 mths and her hair is just like mine. CURLYerplexed


----------



## pink_n_green_iz_me (Aug 23, 2006)

soul_sista said:
			
		

> I picked armpit level because the longest my hair has been is shoulder length. I want to gain more length but Im only 5'1 so it would look crazy if I had really long hair.


 
My thoughts exactly, I'm only 5'0" and I think APL is good for me, plus I think I can care for that length on my own without having to go to the salon


----------



## ak46 (Aug 23, 2006)

My short-term goal is shoulder-length but I would love it if I eventually reached mid-back, so that's what I voted for. My hair has never been past shoulder length before and I would just like to see how my hair will look when it's longer than that.  I've seen pics many ladies here with mid-back and I just love it!!!!


----------



## krissyprissy (Aug 23, 2006)

I picked mid-back because that lenght will look best on me. Plus I'm armpit now and my hair has never grown past shoulder lenght. This will be a big acomplishment.


----------



## Tayw29 (Aug 23, 2006)

I chose Midback as well, only because i never thought that it was possible.  My hair has never grown past APL and to reach brastrap would be amazing.  so Midback is just a goal for myself just see if i can do it


----------



## MissFallon (Aug 23, 2006)

My new goal length is thick APL natural hair unstretched, so I guess that is about BSL/midback stretched.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 8, 2006)

Whatever my terminal length is...


----------



## goldensensation (Sep 8, 2006)

Eh, I changed my goal. I think I want just above waist.


----------



## Shea (Sep 8, 2006)

When I was younger I wore braids all the time and for one whole year straight. I remember it grew about 5 inches in a year and it was about 1.5 inches away from APL. I loved that length, it was so thick a it moved nicely but now I want so see If I can make it to a full APL. I think that length is just right and it looks really nice.


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 8, 2006)

goldensensation said:
			
		

> Eh, I changed my goal. I think I want just above waist.


Me too... I now want to go for brastrap since my hair stays in buns most of the time anyway. I want to be able to do more versatile buns so I need alot of length.


----------



## blueabyss333 (Sep 8, 2006)

I might have answered already,  but I want BSL.  I think that's a long enough length to say it's long.  Anything after that?  Well, we'll see what happens


----------



## Brownie (Sep 8, 2006)

Waist length and longer---however long it will grow. I wouldn't let it grow below my backside though, so tailbone would probably be it. Why? Because it was nearly waist length when I cut it to transition, so I think waist is possible. I also like styling long hair. For me, it's easier to wash and put long hair in up dos. For me, it would be hard to style short hair style since I like to wear my hair up all the time.


----------



## silvergirl (Sep 8, 2006)

midback natural length.


----------



## natstar (Sep 8, 2006)

My goal is BSL stretched but if I even get to APL stretched that would be a big deal since my hair has never gotten that long.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 8, 2006)

I think I posted here already but  wanted to add, I want BSL-WSL curly hair including shrinkage, that should be between wsl-tailbone straight I think, and if my hair wants to grow to longer then bring it, I'll take all the length that comes w/


----------



## skoloco (Sep 8, 2006)

I picked APL because I feel that is the length where you can be very versatile with your hair; wearing it up or down.  I also think that it will be easier to maintain than longer than that.  However, my hair has never been past my shoulders so I can't speak from experience...once I hit APL, maybe I'll want more!


----------



## determined_to_grow (Sep 18, 2006)

My goal right now is mid-back.  I use to have really long hair but I never took care of it. Now i want my beautiful length back.


----------



## buttaflye03 (Sep 18, 2006)

I voted midback. I think that this is long enough for me. However I'll re think this when my hair gets there.


----------



## shunta (Sep 18, 2006)

SweetCaramel1 said:
			
		

> it's a personal challenge of mine to get to waistlength. i like the look of it and my hair has never been that long before. that goal may change though with the extra challenge of taking care of so much hair


 I love your hair, SweetCaramel! Oh anyway, I want BSL hair, because I think it would be an attainable goal for me. Im almost at APL.


----------



## Growinpainz (Sep 18, 2006)

My goal is Shoulder length right now.


----------



## peacelove (Sep 18, 2006)

I used to say Bra strap, but I think APL will be my goal. I just feel like my hair will have more life if I stop there. I dunno. We'll see once I hit that goal.


----------



## Harina (Oct 14, 2006)

Mid-Back Length. In all honesty, I'm not exactly sure as to why i want to have long hair. Maybe I played with too many barbie dolls as a child. I have just always associated long hair with a woman at her peak femininity.  It has been my dream to have long hair again since i ruined it when i was a thirteen. i've had long hair before so i know i can have it again with a little bit of tlc.


----------



## carmella25 (Oct 14, 2006)

Waist length because.  I want to see if my hair will grow that long,I love long hair especially indian hair.  I also got sick of the stereo types that black women cant grow their hair.


----------



## dynamic1 (Oct 14, 2006)

At this point, I want waist length when fully stretchd and I am suddenly very impatient.    I am bored and I want a hair cut!  Waist length would give me a safety net to cut really long layers and perhaps end up mid back.


----------



## mightycute912 (Oct 15, 2006)

My goal is tailbone. I just want to see if that goal is obtainable for me. I am a dark skinned woman who has always had pretty long hair. I didn't understand or know some of importance of clarifying, pre-pooing, etc until I cam here. I just want to see if I can make it to my goal. I am at BSL now, so I only have a few more steps.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Oct 15, 2006)

My hair was midback & natural as a child, and I want it back. I don't know if I'm transitioning or if I'll get another relaxer, but whatever length I get I want it to be healthy


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 15, 2006)

oduwu said:
			
		

> *I'll be happy if I get can thick, healthy APL hair. I'm almost there, so anything more than that is icing on the cake*.


 

_*Co-signing....main goal, thicker, healthier hair, APL.  Anything between APL and BSL is a bonus*_.


----------



## alwayzblessed (Oct 15, 2006)

I would love to have mid-back length hair, because I feel that it will be easier to manage. I have had short hair, mid length and long hair and I just feel like I could do more and manage the longer hair better.


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 15, 2006)

I chose WL!  Its what I always wanted and until LHCF it was just a dream!  Now its an obtainable goal.  I just love long, strong, healthy hair on a Black woman!  Its just beautiful I tell ya!  Beautiful!

MonaRae


----------



## Brandi (Oct 17, 2006)

My goal is mid-back length.  However, if my growth stops at an earlier point as long as my hair is healthy I'll be happy.  My hair is currently at the bsl and healthy.  My hair was at the mid-back level before I got the major chop, so I'm just hoping to recapture the length for my own personal reasons.  Having long hair affords me flexibility in hair styles that I may not have if my hair was shorter.


----------



## Galleta (Nov 12, 2006)

*My original goal length was armpit, but after reaching it, I've decided to go for bra-strap just because I can.*


----------



## princezz (Nov 12, 2006)

my goal is midback or greater, because although short hair is sexy as heck on some people, i love having long hair, and it seems to stand out for a black women to have long beautiful healthy hair!


----------



## Quinette (Nov 12, 2006)

My goal is midback or longer. For as long as I can remember my hair has been shoulder length and I've always wanted it longer. When I was a little girl I would tie a long towel around my head like a ponytail and pretend It was my hair, so to know that I can actually grow my hair that long is a great feeling and then I won't have to use the towel to pretend anymore.


----------



## breezy (Nov 12, 2006)

My goal is 25 inches, which on me is about an inch below my brastrap.  I think this length would let me acheive whatever style I want, but it wouldn't overpower me b/c I'm so short.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Nov 13, 2006)

My goal is natural and waist length or longer! Just because...


----------



## Sha76 (Nov 13, 2006)

i picked waist length just to see if I can get there. 

but realistically, BSL. I know I can get there. I have had parts of my head grown to the length inch wise to equal to that length. But I don't know my terminal length> i just know 2 yrs at least( for my growth cycle-it could be longer i don't know)


----------



## Namilani (Nov 13, 2006)

I picked BSL b/c based on my height and the type of styles I like. Not to say if it gets longer I'll cut it, but I'll be content at BSL. I surely wouldn't go past tailbone, though!


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Nov 13, 2006)

I really just want BSL because I think anything longer would be too hard to take care of for me.  But if I make midback inadvertently then so be it!


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Nov 13, 2006)

I voted for APL.  I haven't had hair touching/past my shoulders since my grade school days - for a variety of reasons.  That length is long enough (and reasonably realistic) for me.  Besides, I'm fairly tall (about 5'8"), so it would take me forever and a day to grow waistlength hair.  And I'm so accident prone, I'd probably be getting it caught in doors and stuff.


----------



## FAMUDva (Nov 13, 2006)

soun said:
			
		

> My goal is Mid back.
> Why? Because that's long hair to me with less work than WL and longer lenght, I guess .


 

What she said.  
I'm short with short legs, regular torso.  I just think of Mid-back as the first stage of really long hair and that's what I want.  I don't think I'd go far beyond that unless it's waist length.  I plan to wear my hair down and enjoy styles so I don't want it too long.


----------



## Babygurl (Nov 13, 2006)

My goal length changes everytime I reach another goal...so for right now Ill say my goal length is Waistlength. That should make me happy enough, Tailbone may be TOO much hair for me!


----------



## Nenah (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm looking for midback so that to me is 2-3 inches past brastrap.  Healthy ends


----------



## Candiss (Nov 14, 2006)

I want to reach APL. It seems like at that length I can pretty much do whatever I want. However, when I reach that I'm sure I'll keep going to see if I can reach bsl. But goodness forbid if I go longer than that. I can't imagine having all that hair to deal with.


----------



## Cbgo (Nov 14, 2006)

I thought my goal length was waist length but I keep cutting it to brastrap so now I am going for midback length. I haven't had my hair that long since I was in the third grade.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Nov 15, 2006)

I am shooting for bsl.. I think it would look great on me.  I have tried on my mother's wigs   and hair pretty much past that length didnt do me justice.  I actually love my hair short because it shows of my face really well and I look quite "sexxx-ayyyy" (in a modest way).  When it was shoulder length, I got "oh, your hair is pretty!".   When I got the halle cut, people were like OMG! Your hair cut is sexy and just is beautiful.  I turned heads everywhere I went to a point that it really became uncomfortable.  I never got reactions like that when I had long hair.  As for people hatin,  let the haters hate!  It's just a sick inadequate form of flattery as I see it and comin up short all the time!  I really am never concerned what others think, especially those I dont know.  In no way can their "hatin" affect my life or change anything sooo.. that's just me.   I would like to get waist length just in case I do sumthin' stoo-pid and need to loose an inch or four, I can ! With me, ya'll, you never know!  I get daring at times.. i'ts just no tellin' what i'll do.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Nov 15, 2006)

My goal is for mid back... The weave i have in now is mid back and i like that length. i think waist length is a little to long for me to care for but i would like the length of  mid back.... long enough to rollerset or to wear in a bun, but still be healthy


----------



## mauly84 (Nov 15, 2006)

I chose Mid back legnth honestly just to prove to myself I can do it. The longest my hair has been is BSL. And just to have a moment of honesty; My entire family has long hair and mine was the longest now, after being fried and died, it's the shortest. Everyone is always like dag we thought your hair was always going be the longest and I'm like so what (eye roll) . SO in conclusion I want my hair back for A: for me and  B:to rub it in my family's face like Boooyah.  lol.


----------



## jtsupanova (Nov 15, 2006)

bsl would be nice and thats it! Beyond that point I just wouldn't want to deal with it


----------



## missnappylady (Nov 15, 2006)

My goal is APL, because i've never been there EVER in my life. Who knows when I conquer that, I might go for bra strap.


----------



## CAPlush (Nov 16, 2006)

I chose BSL.  BSL is very pretty and I think it is a show-stopper.  When I get to BSL I will trim until the ends are perfectly even, full and healthy.  I have a second goal of midback mainly because my mother's hair is midback.  Then it will be BSL when curly/wavy.  I think it may take me 3 yrs to get to BSL though.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Nov 16, 2006)

i chose shoulder because i want all my hair to be shoulder length and then APL.  I've never been past shoulder so that would surprise alot of people


----------



## rdm (Nov 25, 2006)

BSL is the longest I can handle.


----------



## ritzbitz78 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm tall (6 feet) and I think long hair looks good on tall people especially (and short people too)  I voted midback, because If I wear it curly, it would be brastrap.  And I want the feeling/option of "cutting" my hair to brastrap, for extra thickness.

Right now "cutting" is not an option, a trim is equal to cutting in by book right now.  I think that will change around mid back


----------



## NOEChic (Nov 25, 2006)

i picked midback length, b/c my hair has never been that long, and also i would like to try styles w/o having to get weave


----------



## Naphy (Nov 26, 2006)

WAIST LENGHT !!! Why ? Simply because I want to prove myself I can do something extraordinary in my life, and because I luv long hair. I think It will looks good on me ^^^


----------



## ShaniKeys (Nov 26, 2006)

My goal length is shoulder length. Because I still want to be able to do all kinds of things with my hair such as flip outs and stuff, I wouldn't mind if it grew longer though. 


www.fotki.com/shanikeys

pw in profile


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 26, 2006)

My goal is to have waist length hair. This is because when I was younger, my hair was a couple inches short of this length, but then again, I was natural, so now its a challenge for me to achieve this with relaxed hair


----------



## BronzyBella (Nov 26, 2006)

My goal is APL for a couple of reasons...  I think it will suite my frame (long neck, long torso, and oblong face), and I'm confident that it's attainable.


----------



## Qetesh (Dec 8, 2006)

I am short 5â€™1 and I would like my hair to be tailbone length straight and brastrap or between armpit and brastrap un-stretched and dry, right now I am at midback length and I feel this Goal is attainable. (I started to get hair anorexia because b4 I woulda said waist length) 
Once I make it to my goal I may keep the length for a while take pics ext and then probably cut it back to brastrap length or armpit. Depending on how hard it is to keep up with, I always imagine I will cut it after I have kids (keep them from pulling, less to take care of ext)


----------



## mw138 (Dec 8, 2006)

My goal is bra-strap length. For me, it's long enough without becoming too much of a pain to take care of. Anything beyond that will be hard for me to care for properly.


----------



## Ms Red (Dec 8, 2006)

My goal is that the longest layer of my hair be bra-strap length unstretched and the shortest layer be APL.

The reason is because I'm realistic and I know that my (one-day) 100% natural hair will not be blunt (all one length)-- it will vary. I would be very happy if my unstretched hair was bra-strap-- that is really long to me. I am 
3c and 4a so I guess I should be looking at how BIG it will be  
With this length (for me), I feel like I'd have lots of styling options and could wear a nice-sized/nice-length twistout/braidout, wash and go or straightened style.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Dec 8, 2006)

My Goal I Mid Back.  I think that is enough hair to keep me busy.

Decided to edit this.

Now I want Waist Length or longer as long as it's thick.  I love hair especially MINE.  I think long hair is feminine and sexy.  Plus it's fun busting stereotypes in the face.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 8, 2006)

Except when I first relaxed my hair at age 12, my hair has never been longer than just above my shoulders. Although I would like to experiment to see the max of how long my hair will grow, I'm shooting for no longer than bra strap length. I would really be happy by APL, actually. I really don't think I want to deal with hair much longer than that.


----------



## amwcah (Dec 8, 2006)

MY PERSONAL GOAL IS MIDBACK LENGTH.  I HAVE ALWAYS HAD LONG HAIR UNTIL MY BIG CHOP IN 2004.  MY BEAUTICIAN AT THE TIME CONVINCED ME MY ENDS WERE SO SEVERLY DAMAGED THAT MY HAIR WON'T GROW.  HOWEVER, MY HAIR HAS NEVER BEEN MIDBACK LENGTH AT ITS LONGEST.  SO, THIS IS MY GOAL.  I LOVE LONG BLACK HAIR.


----------



## FAMUDva (Dec 9, 2006)

My dream goal is MBL, but I'm short, so BSL will probably look just as long.  

I'll jump for joy if I ever make APL!  But BSL is realistic for me I guess.


----------



## sugarose (Dec 13, 2006)

My goal length is MBL. I think I might change that to WL though. I just hit BSL, so I'm hoping I'll reach MB by the end of 2007.


----------



## princesslocks (Dec 13, 2006)

The ultimate length for me would be MBL. I love curls and I could imagine how beautiful the curls would be at that length.


----------



## Lita (Dec 14, 2006)

My goal is healthy,healthy  and  healthy  hair from root to tip. HAPPY HAIR GROWING!


----------



## godzooki (Dec 14, 2006)

my ultimate goal is mid back. I'm straining towards full bra strap and once I hit it I'm hoping it will catapult me those last 3 inches. Hopefully I will hit it by Christmas 07.


----------



## live2bgr8 (Dec 15, 2006)

I picked BSL but MBL is fine too. I think it would look nice without too much fuss...


----------



## creamandsugar (Dec 16, 2006)

I chose bra stap length because I adore the look of it and my hair has always just reached neck length.  I believe I can do it by 6/12/2007.  I chose this date starting from 12/12/2006 in making the decision to take are of my hair.

Here's a link to my hair album:

http://public.fotki.com/creamandsugar/
no password required.


----------



## Sirens_Song (Dec 16, 2006)

I voted for BSL but now that I think I'll reach it in another month or two, I'm going to have to push it to MBL. 
I guess I'm going through a hair anorexia period because BSL just doesn't feel as if it would be _long _on me. When my hair is out I wear braidouts which draw the hair up a bit. I don't know... I just want LONG hair!!!


----------



## ohsosuzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Mid back works for me.  Its not too long for me to handle, but long enough to do all the looks I like.  I also have a really round face and short hair makes me look like a lollypop.


----------



## candy1214 (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll be happy with APL and elated if i can get to BSL....I don't want it any longer than that though.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Mar 7, 2007)

poohbear I love your natural hair.
I'm definitely in awwww

My realistic goal is low APL.  My ultimate goal is BSL.

Why?  well I've never had long hair, so it's a challenge that I like and know I can obtain.  Plus when i was young I always wanted long hair. I think unconsciously I always knew my hair could grow but didn't know how to obtain it till I found this site.  believe me i wont be disappointed if it's waist length, though for some reason I'm not press to have it that long.


----------



## nikkivale (Mar 7, 2007)

I voted waist length because I have always thought it was a beautiful length.  I saw a movie once called black orpheus and the hair on that girl in the movie made me want long hair ever since


----------



## tiffers (Mar 7, 2007)

My ultimate goal is APL, MAYBE BSL. I feel like those two lengths are long, but not long enough to make it difficult for me to maintain.


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Mar 7, 2007)

My ultimate goal is bsl.  I've had long waist length hair when I permed my hair when I was younger, and it was ahand full then, so I can't imagine what it would be like now that I'm natural.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Right now my goal is APL because I am closer to it than BSL. I suspect that once I reach APL then my goal will change automatically to BSL. I don't care for my hair to be longer than mid back length. I just don't like anything too much in excess!


----------



## baby42 (Mar 7, 2007)

would love to have shoulder length i think i could work with that   i would love that and for it to be healty and strong and the same lenght all over


----------



## tarheelgurl (Mar 7, 2007)

I am shooting for midback because that really looks good on me and styles will be versatile.


----------



## tkj25 (Mar 7, 2007)

the longest i want is waistlength. but ideally, i'll keep it about 6 in above waistlength. i just love the line that's created on the body when hair hangs there. also my hair has never been that long in my life and i'd love to have a head full of long swangin', natural hair -- this is stretched in twists of course. my natural hair doesn't hang


----------



## aprilj (Mar 7, 2007)

My goal length right now is BSL but if I can get to Midback that would be great too.  Being 5'2, I think that it would look cute on me  .


----------



## Sosoothing (Mar 7, 2007)

I think right now I just want full BSL. I might change my mind and shoot for mid back length later.


----------



## NoNapNique (Mar 7, 2007)

My modest goal is healthy, thick mid-back...  But I wouldn't mind getting to waist length just to see if I can...  

It would be more of a test for *me*, because I really do have a hard time focusing on ANY long-term goal, and doing all the things it takes to see it through.


----------



## RubyWoo (Mar 7, 2007)

For the short-term, APL and I know I'll be there by June.  For the long term, BSL but I want to maintain at APL for awhile and then aim for BSL in 2008. BSL is the longest I want to go.


----------



## SohoHair (Mar 7, 2007)

Waistlength.  I'm tall for a girl (5'9) so waistlength hair on me would truly  be something to look at because it would be a whole lot of hair!!  Also since I like wearing curly styles more than pin straight styles, my hair would probably be BSL while curly which I think is a very attractive look.


----------



## frostydoll (Mar 7, 2007)

I chose BSL because I don't want to have to maintain more than that length but I'm thinking Midback won't be so bad. Since I'm natural having shrinkage will be great for me because I can wear my hair straight and it will be bra strap but once it's curly I can wear really cute ponytails.


----------



## tricie (Mar 7, 2007)

I would say APL or BSL because my hair has never been that long, I'd love to see what this thick hair would look like that length, and because I think there are just so many styles you can rock with longer hair.  And of course, not mention, the classic ponytail for when you don't feel like doing anything to it!


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Mar 7, 2007)

My Goal is Shoulder Length or maybe even mid back. I just want that nice short look, I dont want something long to the extreme just short.


----------



## eunique (Mar 7, 2007)

Right now my goal is shoulder length because my hair has never been that long. My mom did a wrap on me once when I was about 9 and it was really close to my shoulders and it looked so great. I loved how it looked, I was in the mirror touching it all day. And then my hair broke off bad after that and my mom tried to grow it but it just wasn't cooperating.  My friend introduced me to this forum a while back but I'd lost the link. I cut my hair (shaved the back, chopped the sides up) back in July. The pic in my siggy is from then. I had truly given up. I loved how I looked with the short cut, but I had cut it to start growing again.  It's grown back a lot since then, but I'm hoping for shoulder length by June next year.  I'm just hoping I can keep up/develop my regimen when I get to college. I'll be a freshmen at Howard this fall. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 8, 2007)

The goal that I am really set on is BSL. That will make me really happy and satisfied. If my hair growth continues and I do reach midback and waiste, then I consider those bonus gains. I absolutely refuse to aim for or try to reach any length below waiste length, I'll keep cutting my hair every couple of months if I reach waiste length and my hair tries to grow past that.


----------



## InnerSoul (Mar 8, 2007)

My goal is brastrap length..but I am realistically looking at APL for my first goal


----------



## Guyaneek (Mar 8, 2007)

I chose midback.  I just love seeing pix of the ladies at that length.


----------



## KiniKakes (Mar 8, 2007)

Once upon a time I said my goal length was Waist Length........... but now its BLUNT Tail Bone Length.  The reason? Just to see if I can!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Mar 8, 2007)

I say a healthy waist length that way it doesnt cover up the "junk in da trunk"


----------



## kbody4 (Mar 8, 2007)

My goal length is BSL   I had to start over so, this time I hope to have healthy looking ends in the process.


----------



## Missi (Mar 8, 2007)

i was just fed up of how majority of black actors or people have short hair, always wearing weave, and every other race has long beautiful hair. I just wanted to experience the same satisfaction on having long hair. Ladies we have to admit that having long hair being a black female is rare and/or unique. I look back sometimes a yr from important dates (like my graduationd date) and remember the length of my was the same as it is now. I want someone to describe me as...."She short w/ long hair"


----------



## Misseyl (Mar 8, 2007)

I voted BSL because I consider BSL long.


----------



## bablou00 (Mar 8, 2007)

Anything past shoulder length for me. I really would love to see my hair get past BSL but I dont want to get my hopes up. This is the healthiest my hair has ever been so I am just happy with that.


----------



## hottestdiva19 (Mar 8, 2007)

I voted BSL because I think it's hot. Then when my hair is down, I can flip my hair back behind my shoulder when I walk by for all those haters.Also because my boyfriend loves long hair. I don't really like anything past bsl because it takes away from people really noticeing "YOU".In my opinion since the hair is sooo long it becomes a distraction, and all people are captivated by is the hair.Plus it just looks like your drowning in long hippiness . I want people to notice me first not my hair.


----------



## hottestdiva19 (Mar 8, 2007)

WillyGWifey said:
			
		

> i was just fed up of how majority of black actors or people have short hair, always wearing weave, and every other race has long beautiful hair. I just wanted to experience the same satisfaction on having long hair. Ladies we have to admit that having long hair being a black female is rare and/or unique. I look back sometimes a yr from important dates (like my graduationd date) and remember the length of my was the same as it is now. I want someone to describe me as...."She short w/ long hair"


 



The truth is though, white celebrities wear just as much extentions as black celebs. If you noticed a lot of white celebs have flat damaged hair without their extentions. Don't worry you will get there. Soetimes it's just as hard for celebs if not harder because of their scheduales.


----------



## newflowers (Mar 8, 2007)

I've just begun my hair growing journey and still have a long, long, looonnnng way to go. I would, ultimately, like to have waist length hair because I think it is beautiful and sensual. But I want more than waist length - I want even, straight, thick, healthy waist length hair - nothing else will do. I want to wear a long braid or two when I work in my garden. I want to wear my hair in a bun for work and then come home and take it down for my honey. I want to curl it in long spirals for going out for special occasions.

I have a plan to reach this goal. right now, I am at about chin length and wish to be very healthy should length by the end of this year. The following year, I WILL reach a very healthy bra strap length, and the following will be waist length. After that, we'll see.  

I have the plan and the will, now I just have to wait for the time to pass while I work on it.


----------



## PinkPeony (Mar 8, 2007)

For right now it's full APL.
I really try to concentrate on this length since it seems to take forever for me to get there.


----------



## Sly (Mar 8, 2007)

I want Waist Length natural hair--all sides, even, thick and healthy. For several reasons,
1. I had long hair in childhood so I want to get back to my natural texture and the long length.Also, challenge myself to keep it healthy and on my head.
2. I have a personal goal to wear my hair down in mid-back, loose spiral curls (waist length but due to shrinkage of curls it would fall to a nice mid-back). I think this style is so lovely.
3. Men love long hair!!! what can I say, . . .
4. Be an example/inspiration to other ladies, African-Americans can achieve, maintain, and retain long, healthy, gorgeous hair.
5. And as Kinikakes said, "Just to see if I can" grow it as long as possible. It is taking great patience but I am progressing nicely. It will be well worth the sacrifice. I'm excited to see the results in December 2007 !!!


----------



## frostydoll (Mar 10, 2007)

hottestdiva19 said:
			
		

> I voted BSL because I think it's hot. Then when my hair is down, I can flip my hair back behind my shoulder when I walk by for all those haters.Also because my boyfriend loves long hair. I don't really like anything past bsl because it takes away from people really noticeing "YOU".In my opinion since the hair is sooo long it becomes a distraction, and all people are captivated by is the hair.Plus it just looks like your drowning in long hippiness . I want people to notice me first not my hair.



Bre is my hair inspiration as well I LOVE her hair. During that season of Top Model my mom called me and said I bet if you let your hair grow you would look just like her lol.


----------



## The Girl (Mar 11, 2007)

MBL..bc my head is soo big I think its needs to be there to look long (or like it grew in the first place)


----------



## CurleeDST (Mar 11, 2007)

I chose BSL b/c it is long enough to get a pony or bun but short enough to not age me.  I find long hair on older women makes them look old.


----------



## Tee (Mar 11, 2007)

My goal keeps changing as I get closer to my main goal.  So I will say MidBack for me.  When this was first posted, I voted BSL.  I dont know how long I will it get.  I just dont want to have too much hair.


----------



## RosesBlack (Mar 11, 2007)

I think my goal length is APL or BSL.  I'm not entirely certain I can handle more hair than that.  Tht could all change though.  I try not to think about it all that often.  My main goal is to keep my hair healthy and growing steadily.


----------



## toyztoy (Mar 23, 2007)

I pick between MB and BSL. B/C I've been between APL & BSL but havent let my hair grow any longer, after awhile I always cut it. But I'm gonna try to stay steadfast and see how long it will grow. I also want it alittle thicker just alittle. My hairs never one length either I love layers.


----------



## MrzLadyBuggz (Mar 23, 2007)

I set my goals in stages. I am already shoulder length. I want my overall length to be APL. If and when I get there, I would be perfectly happy.


----------



## 20perlz (Mar 23, 2007)

I voted midback. Even though I would be plenty happy with thick BSL.


----------



## healthyhairin07 (Mar 24, 2007)

ravenmerlita said:
			
		

> I chose mid-back because that was the length when I was younger. Also -- a sentimental reason -- longer hair reminds me of my mother's hair.


 
That's so sweet!  

I'd love to have midback length, but for now, my goal is BSL.


----------



## Nella (Mar 24, 2007)

My goal length is bra strap so that I can achieve alot of styles that I desire without the use of any added hair. I want it to be thicker and my ends to continue to get healthier.

I don't know how long this process is going to take but, this is indeed the goal I am working on now.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Mar 24, 2007)

Letitia said:
			
		

> My goal keeps changing as I get closer to my main goal.


Same here; I initially voted waist length, but would like to see how hip or TBL would look on me.


----------



## audacity. (Mar 30, 2007)

aren't BSL and mid back the same length?  my goal is BSL because i think it's sexy (and there is NOTHING wrong with being sexy in your 30s ...or 40s, or 50s etc.)  and so that i can - as my 5-year-old daughter would say - swing it like beyonce!


----------



## psalfer (Mar 30, 2007)

I want waist length hair. I was almost there, but I didn't take good care of my ends and had to get a semi-major trim.



			
				redRiot said:
			
		

> Also, the ladies here who have always had long hair might have more experience with the extreme maintenance longer lengths require.


 
Long hair isn't always more work. I have always had long hair. It is mid-back now. I cut my hair to my shoulders 10 years ago because I wanted a change. My hair looked great, but it wasn't any less work because it's the same amount of hair. I'm not talking about length, just about the number of hairs on your head. Shorter hair didn't change my routine. I still washed/conditioned the same, blowdried the same, flatironed the same number of hairs and wrapped it every night. The only difference was when I would see someone with long hair and miss my own length. That's the only reason I wear it long now is because I know if I cut it short, I would only grow it out again.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Mar 30, 2007)

*I'm setting my sights at APL before i do a big chop. It looks like it might be an obtainable goal bc my hair has been doing decent!*


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 30, 2007)

My ultimate goal is waistlength stretched. I am transitioning right now and right now my first goal is healthy stretched APL. I know that waistlength isn't coming tomorrow but I am patient. 

Having long hair is me....whether I buy it or its mine. I love healthy long thick hair and I have had it once and now I am going back there.


----------



## imstush (Mar 30, 2007)

I want my WL natural hair back.  So that's my goal.


----------



## Knowledge is Power (Mar 30, 2007)

My goal is BSL because my hair has never been past between-the-shoulder length.  I have many LHCF BSL inspirations and I want to rock BSL for my wedding in October 2007!  Yeah baby!


----------



## neonbright (Apr 5, 2007)

BSL is good enough for me and I look great with that length with my fine hair.


----------



## Keedah (Apr 5, 2007)

Right now my goal is shoulder length but I ultimately would like BSL or Midback. I may stop sooner than that if the length is hard to maintain on my natural hair


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Apr 5, 2007)

Midback b/c at it's healthiest and before perms/relaxers, I had bra-strap length hair. Since I know I can achieve ThAT length, I want to see what midback is about


----------



## br0wney3z (Apr 5, 2007)

For me personally, I have never had hair that was squarely at my shoulders, maybe one or two strands  so I would love to just make it to SL length, but have it be full, and healthy.  After that, everything else will be an added bonus.  I don't think I would want to go past AL though, b/c that would require so much more energy than I think I am willing to invest right now


----------



## naturallylovely (Apr 24, 2007)

i chose waistlength, but ultimately i want think full hair...so i will probably cut it to BSL or MBL once it gets to my waist...plus, i most definitely do not want it to pass my waist


----------



## deejoy (Apr 24, 2007)

I dont even know. I change my mind every day lol.. Maybe midback.


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 25, 2007)

naturallylovely said:
			
		

> i chose waistlength, but ultimately i want think full hair...so i will probably cut it to BSL or MBL once it gets to my waist...plus, i most definitely do not want it to pass my waist


 
Me, too. I want to prove to myself that i can achieve waistlength. But eventually i will cut it to BSL/MBL.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 25, 2007)

I chose midback--my hair's never been past my collarbone, except when I was in kindergarten...but if I were to reach APL, and it never grew another inch, I'd be okay w/it  Shoot, if I can get to full SL, I'd be estatic, 

ETA: I want midback b/c everytime I've had braids that long, I'd get many compliments; I think the length would suit me; if it didn't, I'd prolly trim to APL or BSL and keep it there.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, I know that I can grow hair at least a couple of inches past shoulder, so it's just a matter of seeing if I can get to BSL. I wouldn't mind it growing longer, but not too long.  My hair is too fine to be too much longer than that because I'm afraid it'll start looking see through. Ultimately, if I can grow it thicker, even if I never reach BSL and only reach APL, I'll be pleased. I'm only asking the Father God for healthy APL at least. But if He'll bless me with healthy BSL, then all the better. (PLEASE LORD??!!)


----------



## Energist (Apr 25, 2007)

At this point, I really don't know.  Before, I had just wanted hair to reach mid back and in about 2" it will be there. Now that I understand my hair and its habits, I want to keep up my regimen and just let it grow.  I guess I feel challenged and am challenging myself to see how much it'll actually grow! I can't imagine my hair reaching my waist, but I'm not going to prohibit it if it wants to ever get there


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 25, 2007)

At first my goal was APL..but after being on the board I see that APL is a good length but not as long as I want....I am aiming for BSL (stretched) because I will have a little more versatility


----------



## *Michelle* (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd like my hair to be midback length, just because no special reason.  I do think I would like bottom bsl best...as far as maintaing it goes. Clear as mud? LOL!


----------



## InsatiableMe (Apr 26, 2007)

My goal is bra strap length, because:
When I've had weaves and microbraids that length, I felt like the look really suited me.
I want to prove to myself I can have my own hair grow to that length.
I think that I can do a lot more styles that I feel look good on me with hair that length.
To be honest, if I can acheive BSL, I will probably try to get to midback, just for the sake of trying, and then eventually cut it back to BSL if I did make it to midback. And I'll be happy even with APL.


----------



## la flaca (Apr 26, 2007)

My goal is not really about length I can be happy with the lenght I have now or shorter, my goal is healthy, even ( I hate layers) thick hair.


----------



## InsatiableMe (Apr 26, 2007)

By the way, can anyone tell me what "classic" length is?


----------



## ToyToy (Apr 26, 2007)

I am aiming to have midback length hair (stretched). I have never had my hair that long, because when I was a child, my parents cut my hair so many times, because they didn't know what to do with it. When I was relaxed my hair never grew beyond shoulder length, because I didn't know what I know now (protein or deep conditioning treatments, baggy, etc.). 
I think I will get there. My nape is longer than it has ever been and is now just below my shoulders (stretched). I'm looking forward to it !


----------



## SouthernTease (May 1, 2007)

I'm ultimately striving for BRA STRAP length.
My hair was always long as a child
until I was 13 and got my first relaxer.
I believed a lot of the hair myths.
Got my hair trimmed every 8 weeks.
Listened to whatever my stylists said.
But, none of it worked for me.
Everytime I got my hair trimmed
people would ask if I got a hair cut...
I just want to see if I can do it without
going to a stylist feeding me with bad information.
Longer would be too much.
I think bra strap is the perfect length for me.


----------



## CurleeDST (May 1, 2007)

I copied this from Lucia's link.










			
				InsatiableMe said:
			
		

> By the way, can anyone tell me what "classic" length is?


----------



## love2alicia (May 1, 2007)

Im not sure why anyone would want to have their hair looking like this, what would you do with iterplexed  Remids me of the Waltons for some reason


----------



## CurleeDST (May 1, 2007)

Agreed.  I don't want hair so long all it does is just sit there.  If it can't be styled or worn stylishly then what is the point?  Pony tails day in and out are boring and just wearing it straight down like this reminds me of wife beaters, lite budweiser beer and missing teeth.



			
				love2alicia said:
			
		

> Im not sure why anyone would want to have their hair looking like this, what would you do with iterplexed  Remids me of the Waltons for some reason


----------



## felicia (May 1, 2007)

my new goal is 22 inches(about mid back). i had 22 inches before i bc'ed and liked my hair at that length.


----------



## cocoa32 (May 1, 2007)

My ultimate goal is BSL.  I think that length would be really nice on me, but possibly too hard for me to deal with.  If so, I'd be happy at APL.  

I've never had long hair.  My hair is thick and coarse so my mom would always cut it, not knowing what else to do with it.  As I got older I used too much heat, didn't wrap it, thought oil was moisture, etc.


----------



## mscocoface (May 1, 2007)

Well I am happy to say I am one inch from BSL so I want to go for broke. Why not?  Never ever had hair this long before in my life so I am going to try for tail bone. 
Never thought those words would come out of my keyboard!

As Momma always said, nothing beats a failure but a try.  So I will give it my all and see what I can really accomplish.

Can you imagine looong kinky coily hair?  I have one friend who has hair like that and she is the one that started me on this journey she is my mentor and inspiration.  The woman gets stopped everywhere we go.  It is a sight to see.  I don't want to stop traffic but I do want to be a walking  billboard for other woman who want to go natural or learn how to have natural healthy hair.


----------



## CurleeDST (May 1, 2007)

For me, realistically anything longer than possibly mid-back length is unreasonable for my lifestyle and styling options.   I have small children, don't have hours to spend styling my hair but want hair long enough for versatility with styling b/c just having long hair is not good enough for me - I want healthy big and long hair with style and practicality.

I want something that works with my lifestyle which is very active as I work out at the gym with weights, running (I want to train for another race) and spin class.  Can't have hair all over my face and neck while I am getting my workout on.  LOL!  But I want to be able to pull it out of the way easily and then style it attractively so it can go from the office, to an evening reception with the mayor to a date with my husband.  That is what I am looking for.


----------



## homegirljiggy (May 1, 2007)

I picked midback because that was how long my hair was when it was at its healthiest, and I really liked it that way... this time when I get to midback I will learn to apperciate it, and it will be thicker not so thin, wich is ultimatlely why I cut my hair down to APL, now its almost bra strap again... on my way


----------



## Bellavita6 (May 19, 2007)

i voted apl because i never had hair that long and i think it would be easy to maintain.


----------



## Lucia (May 19, 2007)

love2alicia said:
			
		

> Im not sure why anyone would want to have their hair looking like this, what would you do with iterplexed Remids me of the Waltons for some reason


 
Even if i did grow my hair out this long it would just be to see if I could thing, and who knows I may like it.  But then again this length straight is much shorter natural, prob midback or WSL curly.


----------



## lovenharmony (May 19, 2007)

I picked waist length because I've always wanted long hair and I like a challenge!  I feel I have the  knowledge to make it happen now so I'm gonna go for it


----------



## bgyrl (May 19, 2007)

I would have to say I would love to have my hair meet my bra strap.  I had brastrap length when I was little.  Me and my mom went down south to visit my family and she dropped me off at my aunt's house.  When she picked me up she noticed my hair was shedding really badly.  She found out that my aunt had put a relaxer in my hair.  Since then my hair has only been a little past shoulder length.  Oh and of course I would love the stares if I was at BSL, lol!


----------



## LeadingLady (May 20, 2007)

My goal length is midback. I'm currently at shoulder level. I've never had hair that long and I just want it!


----------



## SkinnyMocah (May 20, 2007)

I like how longer hair frames my face. I'd stop at bra strap length but anything between armpit and bra strap is welcome to me.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (May 22, 2007)

apl or bsl because I think those would both be really good lenghts for me. I aim to have my hair be full and layered. I don't want length just for the sake of length, but I want it to look great also.


----------



## sugarose (May 22, 2007)

My ultimate goal is hip length. That has always been my favorite length. Also, once my hair reaches HL, it was actually look WL because I have shrinkage even though I'm relaxed.
Right now I am 1" from midback. 5 inches to go!!!


----------



## prospurr4 (May 22, 2007)

My goal is waistlength because I like to wear my hair in curly styles and have my hair still reach to about BSL to MBL.


----------



## Renaylor (May 22, 2007)

I picked APL but I am aiming for collar bone length about 1 inch above the beginning of APL. I have thin fine hair so hair any longer than this will not look good on me, plus I am only 5'4''. I  just want a versatile length that I can maintain with simple roller sets and look classic.


----------



## Demetrius Roberts (May 23, 2007)

I would love for my hair to get somewhere between apl and mbl.. I never really wanted extremely long hair until recently.  Why not give it a shot since my hair has never been that long before..


----------



## NYAmicas (Oct 13, 2007)

I want my hair to grow as long as it possibly can. I dont really have a hair goal length, Im just happy that my hair has surprised me, especially when I think back to the days I would look at Wankee's site and think I could never achieve that. OK, I'd stop at some ridiculous length......like my ankles or something.


----------



## Kawaii1 (Oct 13, 2007)

I would like somewhere between APL and BSL. I have always had short hair. When I was younger my hair way natural so I have no idea how long it was but permed my hair has never been past mid neck. I think it is attainable but I can't really imagine it because I've never had it. Sometimes I think it's not possible but I know with some dedication I can make it happen. I do freak out about breakage and dry hair. It worries me. 

I want that length because I want to be a black girl with long, beautiful, hair. Hair that grew out of my head. I want folks to stop thinking black girls can't have long hair, that it's a white thing.

Anything longer then that I don't think I would even be able to style so waist length would just be there for the sake of having long hair.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 13, 2007)

I chose BSL. I think this would suit me best. I am not the biggest fan of real long hair. I would like some nice, thick, shiny and healthy BSL, swangin'!!! Then, I'll be good.


----------



## kbfluff (Oct 13, 2007)

I voted for Tailbone because I simply luv long hair on me. I'm 2 inches from APL now, but I have calculated that I should be tailbone by Dec 2010, which isn't that far away!!!
Why Tailbone? 
Well I want to wear my jeans and tanktops and feel the hair on my elbows. I like the look of extremely long hair and I think it is sooooooooo feminine. Also I want to be able to see the ends of my hair on my lap when I sit down. It will be soooo great. I can't wait...but the joy of working towards my goal will make it even better once I get there.
Guess in 2010 I will have the tailbone hair and a flying car?


----------



## skyborn09 (Oct 13, 2007)

My goal length as of now is full *APL* and once I reach that I'm going for full *BSL*. But my ultimate goal length would be *waistlength* because I think that would be pretty on me and frame my face better.

(plus I want to prove to some people that *BLACK*  people can grow *LONG* hair  too! lol)​


----------



## remnant (Oct 13, 2007)

soun said:


> My goal is Mid back.
> Why? Because that's long hair to me with less work than WL and longer lenght, I guess .


 

I have changed my goal: now I would like Waistlenght or at least lower midback


----------



## HoneyA (Oct 13, 2007)

My goal is full, thick, blunt MBL hair. I can just see myself with it. I think that length would really suit me.  I've never had MBL hair before and I want to give my hair a a chance to see how long it could grow.


----------



## AllAboutTheHair (Oct 13, 2007)

I like up-do's but I don't like fake hair  so I choose bra-strap.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Oct 13, 2007)

Isis said:


> My goal was never a particular length. After having broken-off ,fried, see-through hair for years, I only wanted healthy, thick beautiful hair at any length.


 
This is whats most important. Because for example if your hair is waist length and its  not healthy you wont be able to retain the length.


----------



## tatiana (Oct 13, 2007)

I voted for waist. I want it that long because I want longer hair than my sister. My sister has 4a waist length hair as a child and as an adult she has BSL. I think she keeps it cut so it is not longer than BSL for maintenance. She relaxes, colors, and she does not belong to any hair boards, and she still has long hair. I even witness her go from BSL to nape (when some so-called friend cut my sister's hair) back to BSL. 

My grandmother had almost BSL when she passed. I believe she had longer hair when she was younger. Several of my aunts and cousins had APL or longer hair at one point in their life and I want to join them.

So sibling rivalry is my M.O. for wanting long hair.


----------



## HoneyDew (Oct 13, 2007)

I am not sure anymore. 

Now, I don't think I have a set goal.  I am enjoying my hair length right now, which is collarbone length grin: just realized this)/ shoulder length curled as I wear it everyday.  But, I want it to get longer and I am still growing out layers.

I think in 2 -3 years I will be happy with BSL hair with no layers.  But, I am not pressed or stressed about it. I will get there when I get there.


----------



## atemeus_itali (Oct 13, 2007)

I voted APL but maybe, just maybe I'd like BSL.  I really just want a respectable ponytail and I think APL is just about right!  But if I could just get to SL, I'd be so appreciative! lol!


----------



## caliber38 (Oct 13, 2007)

I want my hair to be hip bone length. One reason is because i've always dreamed of having hair thats super long. The other reason is b/c I want all the friends family and stylists who didnt believe in me and said that my hair would never grow  "that long" TO EAT DIRT AND PICK THEIR FACES UP OFF THE GROUND when i reach my goal. Honestly if just get to waistlength their faces would drop but i really wanna stick it to them by going for HL hair.


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 13, 2007)

Voted for MBL....
I have no particular reason why other than that's what I'm reaching for and I luv the way I look with long hair...


----------



## Sounique (Oct 13, 2007)

My goal is bsl or mbl (aren't they about the same?). This is the perfect length for me. I think it would suit me nicely. Anything longer would be a bit much.


----------



## meaganita (Oct 13, 2007)

My goal length has changed sooo many times over the course of my hair journey.

At first I wanted BSL; when I got BSL I wanted MBL; when I joined the forum 
I decided I wanted WL, and now I want it somewhere between 
MBL and WL.

I'm tall and long hair has always looked good on me...But aside from 
wearing long weaves, the longest my hair ever got was APL.
Now that my hair is getting longer and healthier I'm just getting
greedy. Hair anorexia has played a big part too. But I honestly
feel like my new goal length is the way to go.


----------



## netnet26 (Oct 13, 2007)

My ULTIMATE hair lenght would have to be WL....dont get me wrong midback is wonderful too...but I just love the look of waist lenght!!!! 

Also I just want it because I always dreamt about having it when i was a child...and now I know that it is possible for me to achieve it....man listen it's GOING DOWN!!! 

________________
4a Relaxed Thin /Fine/Color Treated
Current Lenght: APL ( achieved on 8/07 )
2ng Goal: BSL (3/08)
Ult. Goal: WL ( Thick and Happy)
Staples: ORS Replenishing Packs, Cream of Nature Shampoo, Vo5 Cons, Worlds of Curls Conditioning Spray, Honey, Castor oil, EVOO.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Oct 13, 2007)

Right now, my goal is Collarbone because I have never been longer than Chin/Neck Length in my life


----------



## Moroni (Oct 13, 2007)

My goal is MBL, and the reason is because that is what I prayed for when I was 8 years old, because my best friends hair was at her mid back. (The Lord answers all prayers in HIS own due time!) 

I also want to go into the salon where I used to get my hair done, purchase some Aveda products, and toss my hair on the way out as I say goodbye to the dumb stylist who said, when she saw my daughter's hair, "Who did she get *her* hair from?"


----------



## growingbrown (Oct 13, 2007)

I chose midback becasue I think this looks sexy, especially on black women. I hope to get there one day.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 14, 2007)

*To see if I can get there and because I think I would look good with it.*


----------



## lboogie2679 (Oct 14, 2007)

My goal is bsl, because I think that would like nice.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Oct 14, 2007)

I chose WL because I've had sooooo many nay-sayers tell me that my hair would never get that long.  Some of my friends and even family members doubt me and my hair goals.  They say it's a waste of time, it won't grow that long, there's only 1 person in the family with hair that long.  I say fiddlesticks.  So, I'm on somewhat of a personal rampage to prove them all wrong.


----------



## LayneJ (Oct 14, 2007)

I voted for tailbone length because that's my dream/long-term goal. That's tailbone length stretched, of course.

But as of now, my goal is WL. And that's simply because I've never had hair APL or beyond, and now I want it.


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Oct 15, 2007)

MBL. When i used to get hair weaves, i always got them MBL. This is my dream length for my hair! I don't think I can handle anything longer.


----------



## camibella (Oct 15, 2007)

My goal length is waist length because it is something I've always wanted. My initial goal is healthy hair and maintenance but the length just goes to show me if I can really maintain it to the point where it continues to grow long and strong


----------



## hothair (Oct 15, 2007)

I initially voted BSL now I want waist length, I like the look of it and if I don't like it when I get there (Insha Allah) then I can always cut it Why? To show myself I can set a goal and with dilligence and patience (I am the most impatient person I know) achieve it!


----------



## Brees_hair (Oct 15, 2007)

My goal is at least midback. I am tall, so shoulder length hair doesnt do me justice, even though its thick. I had midback hair in junior high but due to try to" keep up with the fads"of the early 90's alot of it fell out and it was never quite the same again. Time to go back to my roots..literally!!


----------



## PanamasOwn (Oct 15, 2007)

I would LOVE for my natural hair to be MBL. So once it was pressed it would waistlength or longer. Right now I am at the Neck (still in transition mode) and wont chop until my natural hair AT LEAST grazes my shoulders. I need about 12-14 inches for my goal, so I am trying to do it in 2 years.    <----------- I need some magic dust


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 15, 2007)

i want about an inch past my brastrap (stretched)
 (which i voted in the poll as 'midback')

 i dont know why?  i just like that length.


----------



## freshlikemoi (Oct 15, 2007)

Isis said:


> My goal was never a particular length. After having broken-off ,fried, see-through hair for years, I only wanted healthy, thick beautiful hair at any length.


 
We are on the exact same boat! For once, my hair isn't straggly and dry looking. I would be happy with healthy, full SL hair for the rest of my life, but that doesn't mean I want to stay here. I guess ideally BSL would be the ultimate, but Im not even on that radar yet. Havent really even thought about it until now.


----------



## jade998 (Oct 16, 2007)

My ideal lenght would be mid back, just because I would love to think I can do it., I have always loved long hair and I know i look better with long hair.

I have never had long hair ever, I glued my hair between 19998-2003, when I decided to go natural and who know my hair could grow out thick and longer. I was always told as a child I had a lot of hair, but I never saw it in my teens and as a young adult.

Ideal goal -->


----------



## Nanyanika (Oct 16, 2007)

my goal is to achieve healthy, thick waist-length hair


----------



## NYLegalNewbie (Oct 16, 2007)

Just below BSL would be great for me. I want long, healthy hair, but because I work in a corporate environment, it can't be too long, otherwise it doesn't look professional.


----------



## camibella (Oct 18, 2007)

Den1, your hair is beautiful. I like the texture and the way it shines. I have no doubt that you'll reach your selected goals.


----------



## Evazhair (Oct 21, 2007)

My goal is really midback, but I would like to have waistlength, so I can be like my grandma and wear it in a braided bun. I have a lot of her other physical features, and I woud love to have her hair length which was waist.


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 21, 2007)

Somewhere between WL and midback. I have always had hair that was between shoulder length and APL and I think that long layers of with that kind of length would be the best look for me. Besides I like the challenge


----------



## Ssert (Nov 16, 2007)

Bra strap to midback.  My long term goal is WL strethced


----------



## SpyCats (Nov 16, 2007)

I voted midback but I am on a hair growth journey...I accept how ever long my hair will grow.


----------



## guudhair (Nov 17, 2007)

I voted for BSL...though right now my goal is APL...I wanted a change after keeping my hair short for over seven years...plus my SO wants me to stop getting my hair cut.


----------



## NAKISH66 (Nov 17, 2007)

I voted waist length because I think it's sexy and I want to see if I can really achieve HEALTHY waist length hair.


----------



## SleekandBouncy (Feb 10, 2008)

Mid back.

Thick and shiny. I think it's feminine and versatile with layers and all that. I was almost there, but cut it. I'm enjoying it short right now, but I plan to grow it back out.


----------



## mrsthiggy (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey!

I picked tailbone for 3 reasons:1. My Grandmother  had hair that she could sit on. She cut all that length the day before my Grandfather was buried. 
2. Jealousy (yeah, I said it) my cousin has waist length hair. 
3. When I was little I had hair at collar bone length au natural  and it been downhill since puberty.


----------



## cerchier (Feb 10, 2008)

BSL because that's as much as I could do without getting the urge to cut.


----------



## DarkAngell (Feb 10, 2008)

i voted waist length because ive only ever mad it to BSL length. Waist length ( stretched ) is really the longest i would want my hair.....but id settle for BSL midback


----------



## Aggie (Feb 10, 2008)

At first I wanted APL, but I've been APL before and had a big chop so I know that this attainable. In fact, I am back at APL now. Then I re-forecasted my goals to get to BSL and I believe that I will attain that goal by October or November this year. 

Now I want to aspire to get to MBL because I believe that firstly, I don't want to maintain hair longer than this and secondly, because it would put a major boost in my already healthy ego. One could always use more confidence, right? Thirdly, I have never attained that level and I really wanted to set a new hair goal and MBL is it but I don't intend to change it after this reaching it.


----------



## Traycee (Feb 10, 2008)

I originally wanted BSL ...but once I get there it didn't seem long to me at all...So I want MBL now.....Once I get there I want to keep it at that length...and  concentrate on growing  out my bangs


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Feb 10, 2008)

I know this sounds retarded, but I just want thick shoulder length, emphasis on thick. Over the years, I've steadily lost my thick head of healthy hair...and I want it back. I hate my hair the way it is now. See thru in some places and feels downright sparse in others. it sucks.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Feb 10, 2008)

KhandiB said:


> I voted Mid Back, cuz I want like one inch past BS.. that way I can get some slight layers I just think they're sexy....




That's what I want like an inch or two below BSL.  I am currently at BSL straightened, and I think anything longer than that would just be too much work.  I'm also 44 and I'm tired of dealing with so much hair, I don't have the energy anymore.


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 10, 2008)

Well my first goal is to grow my hair back to BSL (just to see if I can do it). But since I'm transitioning back to natural, I don't know whether to chop off all my relaxed ends at that point or just trim 1" at a time until my relaxer is all gone. Part of me wants to just BC and get it over with, part of me can't let go of the length. I'm really at a crossroads with this one.

_ETA:  I forgot to add that my ultimate goal length for my natural hair is mid-back stretched (to account for inevitable shrinkage)._


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 10, 2008)

As a little girl I was MBL. I definately want that again, but I want to surpass it. My mother used to have classic length hair in elementary school. I want to surpass that, to. Maybe mid-thigh or knee...I want extreme length.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know if I've already poste in this thread but:

My goal length is Waist length unstreched hair: My goal is to make it by 2012


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Feb 11, 2008)

I voted Midback...really it's between BSL and Midback.  I'm really short so any longer would make me look like a bag lady lol.  Plus I think that's an attainable goal,and if I don't make it at least (hopefully) I'll be APL.  I think I could take care of BSL or midback (midback is only 2 inches longer than bsl on me lol) but any longer....smh....who knows.  I want it to be very healthy with blunt ends, and I think it would look good on me


----------



## growinstrong (Feb 12, 2008)

I keep going back and forth between MBL and WL .  But after taking care of my own hair, I think I can only handle MBL, so MBL is my goal length, although I would be happy with thick, full BSL, I think .


----------



## TriniStarr (Feb 12, 2008)

For me....i voted Midback. Any longer than MBL is a little too much for me. Hell, i am all ready having issues washing my APL hair right now...so me MBL is my hair goal!


----------



## Neesha (Feb 12, 2008)

I voted BSL.  For one I've never had hair past my shoulders until recently.  Two, I love that length and I think it will look very nice on me.  Three, I think if it gets any longer than that I will be in ponytails and buns FOREVER


----------



## latingirly020488 (Feb 12, 2008)

I CHOSE MID-BACK BECAUSE I HAVE NEVER HAD HAIR PAST MY SHOULDER'S BECAUSE I MISTREATED MY HAIR FOR SO LONG , BECAUSE OF STUPID MYTHS THAT MY HAIR WOULD NEVER GROW ETC., I HAVE BEEN TAKING CARE OF MY HAIR SINCE AUGUST AND MY HAIR HAS NEVER BEEN THIS HEALTHY AND ITS ACTUALLY 2-3 INCHES AWAY FROM APL SOMETHING I NEVER HAVE. CANT WAIT TO MAKE IT MID-BACK I WOULD LOOK SO SEXY WITH LONG HAIR LOL


----------



## LongHairDreams (Feb 12, 2008)

I chose APL because I think anything longer wouldn't look right on me.


----------



## phyl73 (Feb 12, 2008)

I chose BSL.  I had weave once that mbl and I started to hate having to deal with the weave after so long.  I know I will be able to handle my hair and keep it healthy while it's BSL.


----------



## naturallygoldie (Feb 12, 2008)

I picked tailbone just because that would be so fly!! But first I gotta get past BSL....


----------



## lilamae (Feb 13, 2008)

waist length is my dream length and I am working at it for 09. I think it is a sexy length and it's rare to see black women with it so I'm going for it


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Feb 13, 2008)

I voted WL.

Why? Thanks to people like Babygurl and SweetCashew I know it's attainable, WITH a relaxer.

Personally, and no offense to anyone that I've left out, but SweetCashews _(though she's transitioning now )_ photo of her wl - relaxed rollerset was so beautiful I had to have it .

As with anything in my life, I set a long range goal, but smaller goals along the way so that I stay motivated.

The reason I decided WL over MB or BSL was (I always have a plan b) if I decide I want a blunt cut or a few layers...I'll end somewhere between mb anyway while maintaining a pretty style cut.

I know it will be more work, but soo worth it. Everyone has there own thoughts, but beautiful hair (no matter what texture or length) just makes a beautiful woman MORE beautiful.

Oh, I will reach this goal now that I have the tools. 

Thanks, LHCF


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Feb 13, 2008)

BSL and/or MBL...I think I look best with hair that long.


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hello to all the beautiful ladies of LHCF. I used to "ghost" these boards for about a year now but today is the day that I finally subscribed. I have been inspired by so many of you on here. But anyway, back to the discussion at hand. My goal length at the moment is Midback, hence my user name lol. My reason for wanting to be midback is because thats the length I was when I was a little girl. Like so many of us on these boards, I used to abuse my hair with perms . I havent had a perm now in over 7 months. I am extremely proud of myself   . My protective style is full head weaves and wigs. Its amazing what your hair can do when you dont touch it too much. Wish me luck ladies! Midback is my goal!*


----------



## cocoberry10 (Mar 5, 2008)

Va piso (to the floor)

I'm transitioning, so I will say as long as it wants to get is fine with me!


----------



## Roland (Mar 5, 2008)

My goal length is waist length natural. I have always wanted waist length hair, I was almost there when I was relaxed but then I transitioned and went natural. I think waist length hair looks very beautiful.


----------



## Mortons (Mar 5, 2008)

Midback. I wont get much further than that because it would get heavy and irritating since I cowash my natural hair every day.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Mar 6, 2008)

MidBackCrisis said:


> *Hello to all the beautiful ladies of LHCF. I used to "ghost" these boards for about a year now but today is the day that I finally subscribed. I have been inspired by so many of you on here. But anyway, back to the discussion at hand. My goal length at the moment is Midback, hence my user name lol. My reason for wanting to be midback is because thats the length I was when I was a little girl. Like so many of us on these boards, I used to abuse my hair with perms . I havent had a perm now in over 7 months. I am extremely proud of myself . My protective style is full head weaves and wigs. Its amazing what your hair can do when you dont touch it too much. Wish me luck ladies! Midback is my goal!*


 
Welcome to the board and congrats on transitioning. I am also transitioning. You should do a search to get knowledge and support.

It's about finding what's best for your hair (whether that's relaxed or natural)!


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Mar 6, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> Welcome to the board and congrats on transitioning. I am also transitioning. You should do a search to get knowledge and support.
> It's about finding what's best for your hair (whether that's relaxed or natural)!


Thanks for the warm welcome. It feels so good to speak to other women who are also transitioning.  I find that wigs or weaves are best for my hair because its braided up underneath and very well greased. when my own hair is exposed the perm monster comes out of me lol. But at any rate I am so excited on this new journey toward healthier hair. My mother is a hairstylist and over the years she has warned me about perms, obviously I didn't listen *pouting*. Girl hold my hand and walk me thru this lol. I never thought it would be possible. Happy growing! *smiling as I skip away* lol


----------



## Shalilac (Mar 6, 2008)

I am dreaming of midback length hair. I think seeing a sista (especially a dark skinned sista) with (real) hair down her back is like the sexiest  thing since Janet Jacksons abs! So that's my goal.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 6, 2008)

Legend said:


> *Between APL & BSL all one length. My hair has been very long in my life time and very short, too*  . I found this length looks best on me and is much easier to maintain. It's also very versatile, which is important. *However, my hair never been all one length (the front has always been shorter), so that is a new thing for me and a personal challenge I find quite fun.*


 

I totally agree with you! This is me too.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 6, 2008)

Waist - Because I want versatility.


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 6, 2008)

Becasue Im at BSL now and MBL seems so darn close... I want WSL.


----------



## LovelyZ (Mar 17, 2008)

LovelyZ said:


> I chose midback because of my height and proportions. I think at 5' 2" I would be overpowered by waistlength hair. But I am also short-waisted, so bra-strap length is too short and only an two inches or so shorter than midback would be on me.


 
In 06 I said mid-back.  my longest layer is there.  now I want waist-length. changed my mind because I always wear my hair curly/wavy so waistlength would look mid-back.


----------



## cupcakes (Mar 17, 2008)

when im somewhere between mbl and waist length ill be happy.


----------



## Napp (Mar 17, 2008)

I would like tailbone hair but i might go to classic if my genes allow it.


----------



## Puddles (Mar 17, 2008)

[size=+0] Midback. I was there once.....I want it again.
[/size]


----------



## Eisani (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll be done and plan to maintain MBL.  This is after taking in to consideration my height and body type, not to mention BSL already gets on my nerves and in my salsa  so anything more just isn't for me.


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 30, 2008)

BSL-I never had hair past my neck b4. I personally think that BSL is very sexy and shoot if I can make it to MBL that'll be even better. I think my hubby will love that..he's a long hair fanatic and if he's happy I'm happier!


----------



## tocktick (Mar 30, 2008)

APL. my hair right now is only just over chin the the front and about collar bone in the back. however, my hair is natural and thick so it looks big already. i've only got up to shoulder length before when i was relaxed (i can't remember if i had longer hair as a child) and would like to go further than that. i think as my hair is so thick/dense, it would be hard to manage anything more than apl length. 

apl and over is what i consider long; i could do twists or cornrows on my own hair and it would be a nice length. plus, if i decide to straighten i think it would look a nice length; i could do updos, buns, have nice pony tails etc.

i have 6-6.5 inches to go in the back and about 9-9.5 in the front. i think it will take me about 2 years to reach my goal.


----------



## NEWYORK20004 (Mar 30, 2008)

im 2 years post relaxer transisitioning to natural  know, and my ultimate goal is waistlength anything further than that is a bonus, but i dont think i wont to sit on my hair so I would cut it between my waist and hip


----------



## cutenaynay (Mar 30, 2008)

I think midback or waist length !you know what waist length I'm tall and long hair like that fits me!


----------



## cutenaynay (Mar 30, 2008)

I think midback or waist length !you know what waist length I'm tall and long hair like that fits me!


----------



## cutenaynay (Mar 30, 2008)

I think midback or waist length !you know what waist length I'm tall and long hair like that fits me!


----------



## Monigirl (Mar 30, 2008)

My dream hair goal is between BSL and Waist Length. No more no less. 

Why?: I love to wear my braids that long when I get extensions. I love the way it looks on me and I get so many compliments with that length.


----------



## aprilj (Mar 31, 2008)

My goal length is MBL but i gotta make it to BSL first .


----------



## onyxcabelo (Mar 31, 2008)

I used to only want to make it to waist length, now I actually think I  could make it to tailbone.  The most important thing to me though is healthy/happy hair.


----------



## j'adore (Mar 31, 2008)

Terminal. I'll just let it grow as long as it's healthy.


----------



## StarrsNana (Mar 31, 2008)

I would like to know if my hair will get past shoulder length. It seems to reach this length and then stop. So, basically as long as I can grow it, whatever that length is.


----------



## sugarose (Sep 18, 2008)

*My goal changes with every length I hit. *
*First it was BSL, then Midback, then WL. Now I'm shooting for HL, but really I'm gonna let it grow as long as it can!!*


----------



## Patricia (Sep 18, 2008)

MizaniMami said:


> My all time goal is WSL. But if my hair keeps growing after that I won't stop it. The only reason I am hesitant that I will stay at WSL because the longer my hair gets the thinner it gets. I can really see my hair being long and thin which I don't want.
> 
> But I am gonna let it grow as long as it wants without cutting it (if it doesn't look all scraggly).
> 
> Why? Because in this case the floor is the limit  and I think WSL hair is soooo sexy!


----------



## ladylina (Sep 18, 2008)

I picked Midback, because back when I was a freshmen in high school my hair was apl and it was not hard for me to get it there. But now that I am trying to get to full bra strap and then Mid back it is soo hard to me, but I pushing hard to get there.


----------



## anon123 (Sep 18, 2008)

I want twists that hang around apl.  Considering that's around 10" from my nape and I can regularly coax 50% of my stretched length out of twists, that means around 20" from my nape.  That's around WL.  Now that I typed that out loud (?) that sounds like too much.  Well, I'll take as long as I can get it w/o it becoming a terrible tangling burden.


----------



## ImFree27 (Sep 18, 2008)

I want tailbone, because I never had it and it sounds good to say my hair is to my butt. lol and not too many black women have it so its motivation to show others that we can have hair to our butts..


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 18, 2008)

CLASSIC baby! I haven't had it past MBL since I was a little girl. So it will be quite the challenge for me. But I am focused and determined! I can't wait to have twists that reach my tailbone. MMMM I can just feeeeel it.


----------



## Anew (Sep 19, 2008)

I want waist length just b/c, lol.


----------



## baddison (Sep 19, 2008)

I chose APL.  I've never been beyond shoulder length before, and I'm just a tad bit too nervous of anything longer.  I sure hope I can still give my hair its best care once I reach my goal length.  If I can, then maybe I'll shoot for BSL


----------



## vkb247 (Sep 19, 2008)

I picked WL because I love long beautiful highly textured hair plus WL will look like MBL or BSL with all these kinks and curls. But if it isn't too much hassle (I currently don't have any problems detangling and I am hoping it will stay that way) then I won't ever cut it again!


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Sep 19, 2008)

I"m going for BSL/MBL because I have a short torso and very long legs, they are both in the same.  I've never had hair near APL.  I'ts always been a little past my shoulders and then it would break off and be all thing and wispy.  I HATED that!  But I"m also a closet short hair lover, and so I think maybe I'm always pining to cut my hair anyways.  Since coming on this forum I have come to know truth, and truth, as it is written, will set you free.  So black women have been filled with a bunch of stinkin thinkin about our hair, and I've never truly felt my terminal length was any longer than a little past my shoulder, and I had a hair stylist tell me that's how long my hair will ever grow.  Well, now I believe my hair will grow down to my waist if I want to, and I have the expectation that it will.  From the end of June to the end of August my hair grew almost 3 inches because of proper care, i'm gonna keep that going and I know I will reach my goals for thick, even MBL/BSL hair.  Other than that, I dont worry about negative attention, this and that, who's going to think this and that.  My appearance and beauty are all about what I think is beautiful and what I want for myself.  Forget err body else!  Be blessed!


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Sep 19, 2008)

My goal length is APL unstretched. In a nostalgic way, it's the longest my hair was before I got that first perm. I know it's possible for me to get back there. I don't need to be any longer than that. I am confortable with this length. I tried to photoshop myself with longer hair, and it just didn't look right. APL is enough for me. It's getting there that will suck...


----------



## LunadeMiel (Sep 19, 2008)

Erzulie said:


> I don't know if I've already posted in this thread but:
> 
> My goal length is Waist length unstreched hair: My goal is to make it by 2012


 
Changed my mind. I want tailbone length unstreched hair. That would be about classic length....


----------



## Son26 (Sep 19, 2008)

My goal is full APL.

Why?  Because my hair has never been that long   After that I will just let it grow and see how long it gets, but APL is good enough for me.


----------



## Tootuff (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok, it say I already voted on this poll but I can't remember what I select but I think it was BSL.  Now that I have reached that I want MBL or WL.


----------



## Belle Creole (Sep 19, 2008)

...Because I think that long healthy hair is classic and beautiful and because it's nice to disprove ignorant people's hypothesis that our hair won't/can't grow.[/QUOTE]

 I couldn't agree with you more, many feel that our hair doesn't grow and will even repeat that ignorant foolishness to your face oblivious
to the insult they just paid you.   ask me how I know.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 19, 2008)

I am aiming for WL. honestly before this year gaining lenght never really phased me, i was always concerned about the overall health of my hair instead. i was always used to cutting my hair the longer it got, but now i just cut when necessary.


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Sep 19, 2008)

My ultimate hair goal is arm pit length since I have never had hair that length since I was natural a few years back. Although right now im trucking for shoulder length (relaxed) and im almost there. I think it's a realistic role for now.


----------



## sugarose (Sep 19, 2008)

belle_reveuse28 said:


> *...I had a hair stylist tell me that's how long my hair will ever grow.* *Well, now I believe my hair will grow down to my waist if I want to*


 
*It can and it will! This board is proof of that. *
*smdh @ your stylist*


----------



## *Muffin* (Sep 20, 2008)

My goal length is either WL or TBL, but I chose TBL because my ultimate fantasy is to reach TBL and cut my hair back up to WL so that my hair is equal thickness from roots to ends .  My mom asks me "why do you want hair that long?" Because it gives me something to play with! I'll have endless hours of fun contriving new ways to bun it up, twist it, braid it out, etc...And I'll have fun cutting it to certain lengths and watching it grow out again.  I don't want cut it shorter than BSL, though.

P.S.  It'll also be fun to see the shocked expressions on people's faces and have them ask "Is all that your hair?" lol.


----------



## Solitude (Sep 20, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I'm reaching for midback. Because I think that long healthy hair is classic and beautiful and because it's nice to disprove ignorant people's hypothesis that our hair won't/can't grow.



.....same here


----------



## RegaLady (Sep 20, 2008)

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I"m going for BSL/MBL because I have a short torso and very long legs, they are both in the same. I've never had hair near APL. I'ts always been a little past my shoulders and then it would break off and be all thing and wispy. I HATED that! *But I"m also a closet short hair lover, and so I think maybe I'm always pining to cut my hair anyways.* Since coming on this forum I have come to know truth, and truth, as it is written, will set you free. So black women have been filled with a bunch of stinkin thinkin about our hair, and I've never truly felt my terminal length was any longer than a little past my shoulder, and I had a hair stylist tell me that's how long my hair will ever grow. Well, now I believe my hair will grow down to my waist if I want to, and I have the expectation that it will. From the end of June to the end of August my hair grew almost 3 inches because of proper care, i'm gonna keep that going and I know I will reach my goals for thick, even MBL/BSL hair. Other than that, I dont worry about negative attention, this and that, who's going to think this and that. *My appearance and beauty are all about what I think is beautiful and what I want for myself. Forget err body else! Be blessed!*



 ITA>>  As I am becoming more assured in what I like, I am certain that I love short hair styles.  I have always been aware that black women's hair can grow, considering that my mother has WL plus hair, and so do other members in my family.  So it isn't about proving that we can have long hair.  As I have gotten older I have wanted longer hair or even just longer bangs.  I want SL because I think it is more flattering on me.  I always choose flattering over length.  If longer hair were flattering on me, I would pick it too.


----------



## Str8~Curly (Sep 20, 2008)

I couldn't vote b/c  I think hip length would be idea for me, but I'm not 100 % certain. 
Why? b/c I love long healthy hair.


----------



## A_Christian (Sep 20, 2008)

My goal is midback length/a couple of inches above waistlength. I think this length would look very cute on me and that I could manage it pretty well. If I can get to waistlength that would be even better but I'd be happy with midback.


----------



## Sarahh. (Sep 21, 2008)

My long term goal is BSL. I have many smaller goals on the way though! I want that length just because I love long hair. I've never had that length hair, but I think it would be awesome. However, if I eventually get there and it doesn't suit me I would be happy with APL.


----------



## tschizum (Sep 22, 2008)

I just want to see if I can make it to Waist, after that I'd probabaly cut it to a blunt mbl.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Oct 26, 2008)

I put my goal as APL I just want a pretty HEALTHY ponytail.. I am a dancer and I would like to have a pretty bun on top of my head!


----------



## drjo91 (Oct 26, 2008)

Waist length all the way....I never had hair this long!! I would look hot with WL!!. I want to see if this is possible!! I want my mother and my sister to ki.ss my a.ss. Yes i said it!! Everytime  wash my hair or something my mom is always talking s.h.i.t. She's like why you wash your hair so much, i don't see it going anywhere.....i want her to eat her words. My sister is another hater!! I want them to beg me to do their hair once i get to like apl natural hair.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Oct 26, 2008)

Waist. Because anything more would be too long for me in my opinion.  I want waist length because why not me? I know that's not a reason other's will understand, but I'm not doing it for them. It's just a length that I'd like to see my hair.  I think it's a fun length w/o being too overwhelming.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Oct 26, 2008)

My goal length is BSL. 

I have always had APL-BSL hair so this is a realistic goal for me to obtain.


----------



## spacetygrss (Oct 26, 2008)

MBL (although waistlength is nice as well). I think that this length would look nice on me and not be overwhelming.


----------



## Hot Chocolate-LB (Oct 26, 2008)

My goal is Mid-back.  I've acheived SL+ doing all the wrong things to my hair.  I only had the look of BSL or MBL when I had extensions and had to force stylist to cut it there so it wouldnt be so unbeweavable.
I feel I will be able to maintain the health and acheive the styles I desire at that length.


----------



## myronnie (Oct 26, 2008)

Goal length - Beyond classic
Reason: Cultural


----------



## vestaluv1 (Oct 26, 2008)

When I first joined the board, I was shoulder length and set myself a short term goal of reaching APL.
I managed to do this in less than 5/6 months and now I've set myself a goal to reach BSL.
I think I will be happy at BSL, however, when I get there I may want to go for a longer length .

Longer hair frames my face a lot better than shorter styles and I will be able to style my hair in so many different ways with longer hair.


----------



## Toy (Oct 26, 2008)

For me would it  be waist length I think thats all i can handle.


----------



## NikStarrr (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm newly natural, fairly.  My goal is SL when curly...which would probably be BSL straightened.


----------



## LadyAmani (Oct 26, 2008)

Im going for Waist Length bc i think waist length hair on a black woman is a sexy unique look  lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 26, 2008)

I want MBL bc i've had APL for almost all my life.....BSL when i was a kid....ahnd i wouldnt know how to deal with short hair.....plus i love to flip my hair in the wind. lol


----------



## jndurieux (Oct 26, 2008)

I think I am between BSL and mid-back. I had BSL before and I like it but I needed a change and cut it off...so now I am growing it back and I think I might surpass BSL this time...If it does get to midback I will add some layers to it to keep it sassy and bouncy. I can't do straight and one length.


----------



## millqui (Oct 26, 2008)

I want BSL I cut my hair off this summer I wanted to have  a change. But now I want my hair back. I'll never do that again.


----------



## shereda (Oct 26, 2008)

I would love to get to mid-back length.  Still, I won't be greedy.  Armpit is probably more attainable/realistic and I would personally be happy with anything longer than shoulder length which has been the max thus far.  I prefer a longer length because I like the versatility in style and I'm always buying half wigs and braiding hair thats long because it's a preference of mine.


----------



## chicacanella (Oct 26, 2008)

I want WL cause I don't think I've ever been there...the reason I say think is because i didn't care about these things when I was in elementary and some part of middle school.

I actually just want to grow my hair to at least where I can sit on it just to see how long it can get. So, once it get there I will cut it to the top of my butt.


----------



## Barbie83 (Apr 9, 2009)

My short term goal is APL because I've been there before and loved the way it looked. But my ultimate goal is somewhere between BSL and MBL. Why? Because I think it's beautiful, sexy, and super flattering. If I reach it I WILL NEVER CUT MY HAIR AGAIN!!


----------



## varaneka (Apr 9, 2009)

is hip-length the same as tail-bone or classic?

hip-length is what I want b/c it reminds me of a mermaid LOL

and I want my hair to cover my boobs when I wear it down


----------



## belletresse (Apr 9, 2009)

For my age (over 40) and height (5'10, slender build) , I choose BSL.  In fact, BSL and mid-back are the same thing for me.  Long hair can look great on most women my age, but I 'm not trying to look 25. Anything longer than mid-back would be too much at this point.


----------



## FAMUDva (Apr 9, 2009)

As much as I'd like to be length driven right now, I can't be.  My goal right now is to have healthy natural hair.  So, it means for me trimming (slowly) the heat straightened ends so that I can rock natural styles by the end of the year 

Utlimate goal is MBL straightened.


----------



## loulou82 (Apr 9, 2009)

BSL/MBL is my goal. They are one in the sam on me. I wear my hair in it's natural state most of the time so this length will actually be SL to me.


----------



## blackpearl81 (Apr 9, 2009)

BSL....I used to be relaxed mid back in grade school and just had to have a S curl--- So my locks got fried!!:burning: Then I was BSL in college and I loved it...so many endless hairstyles and not as hard to manage as midback.


----------



## GoingNatural (Apr 9, 2009)

WL just to see if I can do it. Then I will cut and keep my hair at MBL


----------



## TheQueenBeeMaya (Apr 9, 2009)

My goal length is BSL, a length i've never seen before. I don't want to go any longer because 1) i'm only 5'1" so I don't want my hair to overwhelm my body and 2) any longer and it'd probably be too much for me to handle. Another reason I want to be BSL is because at my currently length i'm too self concious to wear my natural hair out in public because shrinkage makes it so short (about NL last time i checked) I figure at BSL my hair should be at least SL and i'll be able to wear my natural texture out !


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't have a goal so much as I have a "Don't want hair shorter than". I want to make it to at least WL. WL and longer hair is something you just don't see everyday. It's gorgeous. 

I'd love to make it to classic length because I told my friend that I want to be length twins with her. The only difference is my hair will have shrinkage, which I will be very happy about.


----------



## LongiLox (Apr 9, 2009)

My goal length is MBL. I find the length to be sexy and think it will look best on me.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Apr 9, 2009)

i chose BSL because i think i look best with that length of hair. I like that when i wear it down, it's obviously long, and when i put it in a ponytail, it still looks long. when i do a roller set and keep the curls for the next day, my hair will look like APL, and that's what I like for myself.

I am at APL now which is fine, but i would never go shorter than that, ever.


----------



## Klutzie (Apr 9, 2009)

My ULTIMATE hair growth is BSL/MBL but right now i'm going for full APL.


----------



## diva24 (Apr 9, 2009)

APL-BRL curly and WSL stretched.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm mbl right now  (haven't done a length check in three months though so I may be longer) but my goal length is tailbone. It was originally waist length but now it's revised.  I don't think I'll revise because at my 5'5 height I think longer would be too much. Also if tailbone looks to overwhelming I'll chop it back to waist length when I get there.

Also I want full tailbone so it may take time as I want to cut out layers and be blunt.


----------



## Encore (Apr 9, 2009)

Bra strap. 

Because I feel like that will be the perfect length for me with my height (5'6). I want it to be able to go over the front of my shoulders.

I can't waitttt till that day


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 9, 2009)

bsl/mbl aka aaliyah hair


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 9, 2009)

Waist length because I've never done it and I want to prove to myself that I can.  I will probably cut back to MBL, but I want plenty of pics with my WL hair.


----------



## Nice Lady (Apr 9, 2009)

I personally want my hair to be waist length. The longest my hair has ever been was APL, but hopefully I can get to waist length reaching goals I never reached before.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 9, 2009)

Goal Length.....short term BSL long term I'm not really sure.  I'm just growing it out.....I've had MBL hair, NL, SL, bobbed, tappered....LOL...But I've never made it back to MBL so I guess long term would be MBL and/or longer....I just want to see just how long I get it to grow....I'm actively deciding to no longer cut my hair, dusting when needed of course, but no trims or chops.........


----------



## Lucia (Apr 9, 2009)

Lucia said:


> I think I posted here already but  wanted to add, I want BSL-WSL curly hair including shrinkage, that should be between wsl-tailbone straight I think, and if my hair wants to grow to longer then bring it, I'll take all the length that comes w/



Ok updating I'm liking hip-bone length a lot, I might stop there and maintain and get it all evened up and that's also my next milestone length, we'll see. 
Ladies a lot of us need to update with a new post on this thread cause I'm looking at siggy's and people have already met and passed there goals in some cases.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 9, 2009)

Some where between APL and BSL.  I don't think I would look good with hair much longer than that personally.  The only reason I want the additional length is to help counteract the shrinkage of my natural hair.  I love the beautiful up dos that can be achieved with slightly longer hair as well.


----------



## msa (Apr 10, 2009)

Ultimately, I would like at least full WL hair. That way when I wear my hair shrunken, as I normally do, I'll have a huge fro/puff, and my out styles (braid/twist/bantu knot) will be APL. 

I love shrinkage. Even now people are always surprised when they pull my hair and realize that it's not ear length, it just looks that way.


----------



## Oasis (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm not sure. I always thought APL would be more than enough but with shrinkage and all the beautiful WL pics I see on here I think it might just be WL. _At least_ BSL.

I can't wait to wear a huge puff bigger than my head or a giant afro. The bigger the better.


----------



## hillytmj (Apr 10, 2009)

I voted WL because you rarely see black women with that hair length, and I want to be an encourager to other women like all of the ladies who are on LHCF. I would also love to have the style versatility without having to wear an expensive weave. I haven't reached my goal yet, but I'm soooooooooo grateful for what I have and am enjoying the journey.


----------



## Aviah (May 26, 2009)

BSL- Waist.  Want BSL definitely, but not sure if I can handle waist natural. If I can, I'm going for it...


----------



## nucienuce1 (May 26, 2009)

I chose mid-back because I've never gone past bsl.


----------



## Kerryann (May 26, 2009)

midback because i always wear my hair with a part down the middle and i think it looks extremely sexy with midback lenght hair its stupid reason but besides that i just love hair especially healthy hair


----------



## Kurlee (May 26, 2009)

short term = bsl
long term = wl


----------



## Saffirejuiliet (May 26, 2009)

My goal length is waist. I will kindly accept any lengths longer than waist too.  Waist length is just different and unique. My hair has never been that length before and I think I  look better with longer hair.


----------



## metro_qt (May 26, 2009)

My goal is hip length. with thickness
i've had waist length up until I was 17, and i'm trying to regain that length and more.

currently at MBL, might be a year or so until i get there...


----------



## beans4reezy (May 26, 2009)

I choose BSL.  I'm 5'3 and to me, this would finally give me "long" hair. I want to see if I can actually get there. At first, my goal was APL, but I really wanted to challenge myself and switched my goal to BSL.  Waist length is simply too long for my lazy arse to handle.


----------



## prospurr4 (May 26, 2009)

I'm sure I've posted in this thread before, and I am still aiming for my ultimate goal of full HBL in 2010.  

I see so many jacked-up heads IRL, it's saddening.  I really want to grow to an unusually healthy, long length to encourage other Black women that they (especially the type 4b's) can do it too--even if they weren't born with "good hair."


----------



## mysoon2behair (May 26, 2009)

I voted for BSL.  I love long hair and I would love to have long healthy hair without wearing a weave or extensions.


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 26, 2009)

APL/BSL un-stretched natural hair


----------



## Kellum (May 26, 2009)

Either MBL or WL with layers. As long as I have face framing layers I will be good. A straight blunt cut will be too much for me, plus I already have layers and don't think I will want to cut off all of my progress just to get rid of them.


----------



## GulfCoastChica (May 26, 2009)

I just think I would look cute with BSL hair, plus like many others have stated...it would be a personal challenge since my hair has never been that long.  I am barely grazing APL at the moment but it is not a full, thick APL so maybe once I reach the full blown APL I will be satisfied. Who knows.


----------



## mixedbella_85 (May 26, 2009)

My ultimate goal is ideally Midback, because i am 5'9! I also had longer hair when i was younger, so i just KNOW i can make it back to that point one day! I have to post new pics soon, but i don't know...it feels like my hair is stalling!


----------



## iNicola (May 26, 2009)

At first I was set on BSL but now I'm aiming for MBL. I grew up wanting my mom's hair length and thought because I had my dad's hair type that I'd never be able to achieve that. Now that I've gained a wealth of knowleg_e_ I know that's it's possible. I don't think I can deal with anything longer than MBL.


----------



## skyborn09 (May 26, 2009)

I want natural waistlength stretched hair. I don't care how much shrinkage I get, I just want it to be long when I flat iron it.


----------



## Georgia_Curly (May 26, 2009)

I chose Classic because I have been tailbone length before (major set back was the relaxer)and I wanted to see if I can grow my hair to Classic Length. To me that goal is reachable. Now that I've stop perming my hair I think I will be able to reach it.


----------



## brucebettye (May 26, 2009)

I pick bsl because my hair was that length when I was a little girl and I want to prove to myself that I can actually take care of my hair and get to that length instead of forever staying at shoulder length.


----------



## xSweetxCaramelx (May 27, 2009)

I picked BSL because for way too too long hair freaks me out, go figure.


----------



## Prinncipality (May 27, 2009)

My ultimate goal would be BSL. Considering my height (5'4) and my face shape I think that length would be most flattering. Plus it seems long enough to enjoy the styles I like while still being manageable.


----------



## tempted2cutt9 (May 27, 2009)

I chose BSL because i've had APL hair before I cut it to right below my chin.  Since I've cut it I had some major set backs (thinning, bald patches, split ends you name it)...but I'm seeing some improvement thanks to LHCF.


----------



## Truth (May 28, 2009)

Natural BSL strecthed would make me happy....even mid back..I was almost there relaxed before I got sissor happy, So of course I'm ready to get there naturally..


----------



## discodumpling (May 28, 2009)

At this moment I just want to see how long my hair can get. I want to see how long healthy nappilicious hair looks on me! I plan to loc if it ever becomes unmanageable. 

I'm enjoying my journey


----------



## HoneyA (May 28, 2009)

My new goal length is between WL and HL. Just a personal challenge.


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (May 28, 2009)

I just want something I never had before. I never had waist length hair, and since I'm so short and my tailbone and waist are near each other, i wouldn't mind having tail bone, I'm growing to see if I can handle the length. If I can't, then I will cut it to mbl or close to waist. It's a personal choice, ever since I got out of the military, I always wanted longer hair.....I love long hair of all textures and I would like long hair on me.


----------



## bnatural (May 28, 2009)

I'm not really interested in super long hair so APL would be great.  Right now I'm SL so I'm hoping (fingers crossed) to meet my goal by Dec '08.  Healthy, APL is all I want.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (May 28, 2009)

I am going to say longer than classic only because I wonder how long I can grow my hair. I do not want to put a limit on length. At whatever length my hair stops is where it stops. If my hair only grows to APL, then APL it will stay. If it grows to floor length, there it will stay. If I never get past the length I have now, I will just learn to love my hair as is.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (May 31, 2009)

I just have always wanted midback thick hair.....so thats my goal


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (May 31, 2009)

This has to be the best thread on this forum.  I've posted twice with initial goal mbl, then waist when that was within easy reach.  But now my goals are classic.  I want to not only look  traditional, I want to live that lifestyle and wear my hair as my prayer.  I just don't know whether to cut it even on the bottom or allow the tendrils to form peaks until that length.  Whichever length, reach high and low.  It can only get better.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (May 31, 2009)

Mid Back, so then I can rock :2cool: a banging "librarian" bun on the top of my head!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 31, 2009)

Okay...so this is my second time posting on this thread as well and i want Full Waistlength......i'm kinda iffy about Hiplength tho.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2009)

Even though it wasn't part of the Poll:

Right now I'd just be "content" with Full Collarbone Length.  I don't think I'm asking for much.  Just a very serious Collarbone Length Bob.  That's nice, sleek, full, even, shiny, blingin' swangin' and totally healthy.


----------



## Live4Me (May 31, 2009)

I am going to go with MBL. I don't actually want it that long. I really only want it a little past BSL. I am 5'10" with a long torso so I have a few hurdles to overcome. I think I would ridiculous with WL hair at my height. And it would probably require more attention than I care to give it. If I only have BSL length hair, than I would be satisfied. Not happy, but satisfied. The longest it has ever been is APL. Generally around that length I get scissor happy. Not this time!!!


----------



## ANUBIS (Jun 1, 2009)

TBL....ITS LONG, TRADITIONAL AND I LOVE IT....ITS GOING TO BE SOO AWESOOOOME JET BLK


----------



## Americka (Jun 1, 2009)

My hair is currently neck/touching shoulder length. My ultimate goal is BSL. The longest length I have achieved is APL, but it wasn't healthy and began to break.  I've always wanted long hair because it seems so classically beautiful. If I can achieve BSL that will be PLENTY long enough for me.

OT - I absolutely love this website. I found it a couple of weeks ago and have already started taking notes for a regimen.


----------



## kimmy89 (Jun 1, 2009)

Mine is midback, just so that i can prove to myself that i can do it, i've never had lengthly hair.


----------



## kitamay (Jun 1, 2009)

I would love to have waistlength hair because I have never really had long hair. My hair has never been past my shoulders. I want to do it because I think it would look nice and because I just want to prove to myself that I can do it and be consistent enough with a personal challenge to actually reach my goal.


----------



## tash85 (Jun 1, 2009)

my ultimate goal woul be thick, healthy mid-back length hair.. any longer than that and I think it would be more trouble that it would be worth.. for me that is


----------



## anon123 (Jul 6, 2009)

I voted waist length, but I actually have an at least equally important other length goal.  Since my hair is heavily layered (from last BC when I cut into a round afro), I want the top of my head to stretch down to apl.  In fact, if that got there, I think I could settle for a bottom layer of bsl.  I've been saying that when the center top of my hair stretches to APL, I can officially say I have long hair.
. 

.

.

Okay, I wondered and went to take a length shot.  I'm practically there for my top center.  I almost officially (to me) have long hair! lol.


----------



## Growing My Glory (Jul 6, 2009)

I see that this poll has been ongoing for a while now.  I thought long and hard and realized I really didn't set a goal.  Okay, sooooo I decided on APL.  I have never had hair that long and would just love the experience. 

    I have been taking better care of my hair for the last 3 months and have gained some length. (happy, happy) 

    Since I really started paying attention to my hair I realized that I'm learning so much.  One afternoon, I cowashed and styled my hair I was feeling a little frustrated trying to dry and style and prevent dryness. In my frustration, I had a lightbulb moment; I realized I must also prepare myself _mentally_ for caring for longer hair if I expect to attain any length.  I can't see my reggie as a CHORE if I want longer hair. So now, I look forward to my "hairtime".  

Does this make sense to anyone else?  Blessings 

Glory


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 8, 2009)

*apl because i just want to be back to my old self before i did the bc, and also because apl is pretty on me.*​


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Aug 8, 2009)

BSL. I'm growing my hair back to my previous length.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Aug 8, 2009)

Galleta said:


> My ultimate goal length is midback, waistlength might be too much for me to handle. I want hair long enough to have a long high ponytail.


me too.  I want a long swinging high ponytail b/c I think that will look good on me


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Aug 8, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> I voted waist length, but I actually have an at least equally important other length goal.  Since my hair is heavily layered (from last BC when I cut into a round afro), I want the top of my head to stretch down to apl.  In fact, if that got there, I think I could settle for a bottom layer of bsl.  I've been saying that when the center top of my hair stretches to APL, I can officially say I have long hair.
> .
> 
> .
> ...


mwedzi, your hair is beauiful to me.


----------



## tocktick (Aug 8, 2009)

tocktick said:


> APL. my hair right now is only just over chin the the front and about collar bone in the back. however, my hair is natural and thick so it looks big already. i've only got up to shoulder length before when i was relaxed (i can't remember if i had longer hair as a child) and would like to go further than that. i think as my hair is so thick/dense, it would be hard to manage anything more than apl length.
> 
> apl and over is what i consider long; i could do twists or cornrows on my own hair and it would be a nice length. plus, if i decide to straighten i think it would look a nice length; i could do updos, buns, have nice pony tails etc.
> 
> i have 6-6.5 inches to go in the back and about 9-9.5 in the front. i think it will take me about 2 years to reach my goal.



LMAO. Well, contrary to this post, my goal is now waist length. I reached APL at the beginning of 09 and realised it wasn't all that long on me. I couldn't do updos, buns etc because my hair was too short. Manageability wasn't too bad but my hair was as huge (when stretched) as I thought it would be. I trimmed back to between SL and APL in May and I'm now well on my way back to APL and beyond.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 8, 2009)

I voted for Mid-Back. I chose this goal because of the challenge. I have never had hair that long before and I want to prove to myself that I could get it. Plus, I am trying to have longer hair than my cousin who is at BSL.


----------



## Closeout (Aug 8, 2009)

Mid back for me, coz i do not think i would be able to handle hair longer than that!


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 8, 2009)

Waistlength for me. I've had that length before and I want it again.
I think WL hair looks good on almost everyone, it's tailbone and longer that looks good on only a few (imo). I want that hair because I think long hair is beautiful and sexy on almost any woman, except if it's long and looks terrible(unhealthy). If it's too much for me to handle, I can cut. Or if it's too thin for my taste, I'll cut too. But i want to get there again nonetheless.


----------



## aa9746 (Aug 8, 2009)

My goal is bsl, I'd like MBL. MBL will be my goal if I can reach bsl


----------



## Computer Blue (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't have a goal length right now. I am mbl and transitioning. 
100% natural I want to let it get as long as it can. It will be interesting because this time I will be getting what needs to be trimmed off vs. telling them to take a few inches off twice a year. I wonder how much past mbl I could have been if I had limited my trims to when necessary.


----------



## Misshairdiva (Aug 8, 2009)

My goal is waist length. I haven't had that length since I was a little girl. I think that since I have hit my goal of bra length by the time I am 40 (four more years to go) I will be there! You would not know I was bra length now because of the shrinkage in my hair.


----------



## Mercie (Aug 8, 2009)

I would love to have hair that ends anywhere from my bra strap to midback.
I just like the look of it. 

I don't know if I could ever make it though. I never had long hair before but, I'm still in highschool so I still have a long time.


----------



## DaPPeR (Aug 8, 2009)

Midback for me....that's all I can handle.


----------



## Lovestyr (Aug 8, 2009)

BSL to me is a nice length and think longer than that and I would go insane....to much maintenance!!!!!!


----------



## NappyMD (Aug 8, 2009)

What I really want is for my kinky 4a curls to be apl. This could mean wl or longer considering shrinkage, and I'm not willing to bother with hair longer than mbl, so I chose that.  I'm short and a professionalWho needs to keep her hair up so longer than that would look silly when I straighten or texturize


----------



## inspiration150 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would like somewhere between wl and tailbone, because I think it would great with my bone structure. Plus, I am tall. So I don't think it would look too much on me. So it would be an extra plus to my appeal. I think I would like to try the extra attention. lol. If it gets to much I'll cut it a bit shorter. I always loved long hair. My hair has always been a bit passed shoulder length and for yrs before I came to this forum I wanted to get it longer. I think I will look even more exotic as a black woman with such long, healthy hair. I feel I would be able to do any style. It opens up so many possibilities to me. I use to see a style I liked, but couldn't get it to look just as nice. I also have this fantasy hairstyle for when I get married and I thought I would never be able to pull that off unless I put a weave in. That thought sadden me, because I never ever had a weave. I just wanted it to be all me you know. No covering or adding to look a certain way. Even though, weaves can be great for some. Especially, great for protective styling. They aren't me.  Now since I came to this forum I am closer to my goal. I am BSL now. I am so happy that I discovered the secret of getting this hair of mine healthy. Ohh yeah and to prove to the nay sayers out there


----------



## skegeesmb (Aug 8, 2009)

I chose waist because I was so close to it before I cut (4" from it). I know I can do BSL, and MB, so waist is my next goal.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Aug 8, 2009)

I would like APL hair because I think I would be able to do more styles with it.


----------



## blkgurl2008 (Aug 8, 2009)

My goal is waist length. All my life I have worn long weaves, and my real hair has never been pass bra strap length (and even that was when I was a lot younger). I want waist length to prove to myself that I can do it. Until recently, I was one of those women who thought that we could not grow long hair, and now that I know that I can, I want to grow it as long as possible.


----------



## Optimistic (Aug 8, 2009)

My vote was for Mid back length. I want full, heathy, and thick mid back length hair to make the ultimate BAA. One so big ppl have to walk around it LOL


----------



## fattyfatfat (Aug 8, 2009)

whats BAA?




Optimistic said:


> My vote was for Mid back length. I want full, heathy, and thick mid back length hair to *make the ultimate BAA*. One so big ppl have to walk around it LOL


----------



## Optimistic (Aug 8, 2009)

It's a Bad @** Afro. I want a really big one. I like big hair lol


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 8, 2009)

I think it is Big A** Afro?


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Aug 8, 2009)

I would love to have healthy u-shaped WL hair...i think it's so beautiful!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 8, 2009)

Tailbone.  It's a fun length.  Prior to cutting off my almost tailbone length hair back in May, I had fun banding my hair with hair ties and thowing it over my shoulders and having hair fall into my lap when I sit down.  I had never had hair that long in my life, but it was fun.


----------



## JollyGal (Aug 8, 2009)

Long term or short term goal?

My long term goal is tailbone short term (as in the 2 years) MBL

I don't know why those are my goals... I don't think I can handle anything longer than tailbone. I want long natural afro hair it would be so cool to have a tailbone afro. I love poofy puffs. I'll be happy once I reach BSL


----------



## FluffyRed (Aug 8, 2009)

APL, because I have never been past shoulder. Final goal, bsl


----------



## Ozma (Aug 8, 2009)

I chose waist length because the longest my hair has been is MBL. I want to see if my hair can grow longer. 

However, I will be happy to reach MBL again.


----------



## varaneka (Aug 8, 2009)

Tailbone bc I want to look like a mermaid dang it lol


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Aug 8, 2009)

I have never been longer than neck length...until c&g, so obviously i want to see if my hair can actually grow. I am now on my way to apl but my hair still feels short soooo...it's gonna have to be mbl!!


----------



## Britt (Aug 8, 2009)

I think I would ideally want midback length hair in the future. Right now I have a somewhat inverted bob, and might just cut it again. If I cut it again, I will let it grow out from there.


----------



## remilaku (Aug 8, 2009)

I want knee length hair. 

I like to shock the mess out of people when they find out it is all my hair!!

Black hair is not supposed to grow is it?? (ha ha)


----------



## LuyshuZ (Aug 8, 2009)

Short Term: APL stretched natural hair after my BC
Short Term after BC: BSL stretched
Long Term: WL stretched and/ or BSL natural
Ultimate goal: Hip-length braided pigtails.

I consider myself a slow grower and would love to achieve WL as an adult at a height of 5'7. I think my ultimate goal  length would be absolutely beautiful on my natural hair.


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Aug 8, 2009)

This is my second time posting to this thread, but it keeps popping up! LOL--one of my fav threads...

Now I want I want WL stretched and BSL curly. 

AND I WANT IT SOON b/c I want to be pregnant in 2010 and the extra length will be needed as my already round face gets bigger!!


----------



## mswoman (Aug 8, 2009)

I would be happy at any length as long as it's healthy and growing. In high school it was bra strap length. In college on a bet I got a perm and it's been breaking ever since...


----------



## aquajoyice (Aug 9, 2009)

My goal is currently MBL, there are a few reasons. 1: I'm hairnorexic and think my current length is on the short side. 2: I'm really tall and think it would look good on me.    3: My hair has become a science project and I want to prove to all the disbelievers around me that AA hair grows just like any other race and is gorgeous.


----------



## brittdadutchess (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm shooting more for the brastrap. I think that it's an easily manageable length. It has been shown to create awesome buns and I think it'll be cute on me.

 But definitely no longer than midback for me I'm afraid my hair would get caught in places if any longer...like maybe jacuzzi jets or swinging doors and the plumbing in our house would be screwed. Lol.


----------



## Duchesse (Aug 9, 2009)

I think I posted before that my goal was APL or something. I had this dream a short while ago that I had nice thick natural hair and I pulled a piece and it stretched to my waist. It was so pretty, so now I'm aiming for waist! It may take a few years, but I hope to live until I'm in my 90's so its okay.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 9, 2009)

Judging by the poll most of the people on this site want medium to mid length hair. Where are all the people who want really long hair like classic, thigh or knee length?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't remember what I voted for before, I think it may have been BSL, but I have since changed my mind and it is now thick, healthy, APL hair and I would be very happy with that.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Aug 9, 2009)

*I'll be very happy with arm pit length natural hair with boing, boing springiness..RusticBeauty on YT is still my goal chaser.*


----------



## Wynndie (Aug 9, 2009)

My ultimate goal is waist length. My hair has not been there since I was a child. I would be okay with midback though. I think waist length hair is an exceptional length and anything beyond that. So, I would really love it if my hair reaches it and like someone else said I think it would look good on me.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Aug 9, 2009)

When I first started growing my hair out, my goal was BSL.  
Now I am aiming for MBL and ultimately WL.  

Why?  It would be so sexy.


----------



## teysmith (Aug 9, 2009)

I choose shoulder because I've never been there before!!


----------



## Rotasaruai (Aug 9, 2009)

I had Past shoulder length hair as a young girl, before my mother sent me to a perm happy, hair cutting finatic. I would like to experience that length again and possibly BSL,


----------



## Eluv (Aug 9, 2009)

I want WL hair.

Why? because I want to have APL when I do a braidout without using heat.


----------



## Nayna (Aug 9, 2009)

Hmmm. When I first started going natural I thought I wanted to be  straight haired WL. But now I see I enjoy my hair curly more often than not. WL unstretched- in twistouts and braidouts. I won't be mad at midback though. As a matter of fact I'll just take what I can get, lol.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Aug 10, 2009)

I want BSL or MB b/c It's the length a lot of people say black women can never reach without weaves and wigs.... I want my own long hair, I don't want to have to sew it, glue it, or slap in on.


----------



## preciouslove0x (Aug 10, 2009)

my ultimate goal is brastrap and only because i think anything longer would be too hard to care for. IMO BSL is the prettiest length

(however it is STC)


----------



## pattyr5 (Aug 10, 2009)

I want WL because when I was a kid I had dreamed of it.  I was on my way with hair past my shoulders but my mother kept cutting it.  I guess I want to see if I can get there.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Aug 10, 2009)

I want WSL because i think it will look really nice on me. I love long hair, and I want to prove to my sister that washing my hair myself, not relaxing every 4-6 wks are not going to make my hair fall out.. but actually help me.


----------



## beana (Aug 10, 2009)

I want healthy THICK BSL length hair with great ends... my hair gets past APL often, but the ends just aren't what i want them to be. I get upset and cut my hair to SL just to thicken up the hair again, but it always grows out the same 

So this time around, i'm changing a few things with hopes i'll meet my BSL goal early 2010


----------



## nysister (Aug 10, 2009)

I've re-thought about the question and you know what, my goal length isn't down, it's *out*! 

This is my goal "length"



I want something so big that 1970's Roberta Flack would look and day "daaaaaang girl, I want YOUR fro!"


----------



## Junebug D (Aug 10, 2009)

WL, because that is such an old-fashioned country thing to do. 

In reality though, I'll take anything past APL.


----------



## poookie (Aug 10, 2009)

full on blunt cut APL 

but my ultimate dream goal would be to be able to do an Amy Winehouse beehive!  all BIG up top, with a cute lil flipped to the side bang, and the sides just flowin away...


----------



## PaleoChick (Aug 11, 2009)

My realistic goal is BSL unstretched. This way, if I hit APL; I would be cool with that...


----------



## Fine 4s (Aug 11, 2009)

Waist length, waist length!


----------



## Lucia (Oct 13, 2009)

Lucia said:


> Ok updating I'm liking hip-bone length a lot, I might stop there and maintain and get it all evened up and that's also my next milestone length, we'll see.
> Ladies a lot of us need to update with a new post on this thread cause I'm looking at siggy's and people have already met and passed there goals in some cases.


  ...I'm still waiting for those updates


----------



## Encore (Oct 13, 2009)

BSL/BSB  

*I think Ill be satisfied there.*


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 13, 2009)

My goal length is BSL, however I am not putting any growth limitations on my hair. As long as it will grow I will try my darnedest to retain the length.


----------



## shamarie (Oct 13, 2009)

I pick waist len. because I feel that would look nice on me.


----------



## BlackDiamond21 (Oct 13, 2009)

I choose WL b/c I think it is beautiful to see AA women who's hair, whether relaxed or natural, made it that far. 

I don't see a lot of AA women with hair like that, espically where I grew up in the Midwest . 

If I do see a woman of color with that length it has been a weave, a wig or she is of a mixed race (meaning one of her parents or grandparents are not AA). I would like to be a living testament that AA women can do this; it is possible without supplementing the length with hair that didn't grow from the pores in our head . 

Sidebar - I found out a lady at my current job thought when I first started I was either Dominican (I get that alot out here in NYC) and that is why my hair was so long (BSL) or that I was AA and I had tracks in. Oddly enuf she is Puerto Rican !


----------



## angelgrl135 (Oct 13, 2009)

I picked Midback(straightened) b/c I'm guessing with shrinkage that will put me in put me in between sl and apl which is my desired curly length.

I'm only 3 months into transition so I can't really tell how severe my shrinkage will be but hopefully I will not have to go to waistlength (straightened) to get my desired curly length b/c i haven't decided if im a waistlength and beyond fan quite yet....


----------



## PPGbubbles (Oct 13, 2009)

I picke BSL because my hair used to be that long once upon a time! and I want to see it at that length again but this time healthy and thick!


----------



## CaliDiamond (Oct 13, 2009)

My goal is to be maybe an inch past shoulder length. I don't really like longer than that for me as I think it looks best. I'm barely 5'3!


----------



## newbiemom (Oct 13, 2009)

BSL...I have extremely thick hair so I think I would be overwhelmed with hair longer than that. Also I am fairly tall so wl is a long way off.


----------



## BellaLunie (Oct 13, 2009)

I chose WL because to me that's very long hair. I'm having fun growing it out and I want to see if I can achieve such a length


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 13, 2009)

Full SL unstretched but that will take forever so maybe full SL braid/twist out which will probably take just as long as well.


----------



## Soulberry (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm going for BSL because I always wanted long hair and now since i'm very close to APL why not go for it. I also want to prove to others, we as black women can have very long flowing hair!


----------



## labelfree (Oct 13, 2009)

I voted Mid-Back I have something to prove to my fam lol Other than that I would be fine with APL


----------



## ilah (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm aiming for APL.  I had longer hair when I little (before my first relaxer of course) and I loved it, even though it was all tied up in "dookie braids".  That and it's kind of forcing myself to take better care of my hair


----------



## Day Dreamer (Oct 13, 2009)

Right now my bra strap is kinda in the middle of my back but I picked brastrap lenght because  I feel that at that lenght I will be able to maintain it and my hair has never been that lenght so it gonna be a challenge to get there.


----------



## Poranges (Oct 13, 2009)

Full Mid Back. I want that length because though its still "long"...its "manageable" by my standards. Also because I'm only about 5 inches away from full mid back.


----------



## LytBrnSuga (Oct 13, 2009)

My goal is BSL. I've never had hair that long, it always seemed to stop at APL.  I think the reason I've always wanted my hair that long is a direct result of my childhood.  I can remember seeing pictures of my mother's hair being long and straight when she was a teenager.  Even as a little girl I remember she had beautifuly hair with big fluffy curls (permed but still).  Being multi-ethnic, I always felt I got the 'short end'of the stick.  I don't have the traditional "mixed" hair, mine is much kinkier.  So, while my motivation may have been for the wrong reason as a child, now, I just want beautiful, kinky, healthy hair.  I am proving a point to my daughters, who's hair is similar to mine in texture that you don't have to wear weave to have long hair.  
Sorry if that was wordy, but I think  I needed to say it for myself.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Oct 13, 2009)

Lmao, I completely lied in this post, but I didn't mean to. I had just joined and wasn't clear on the lengths. I usually had apl - bsl relaxed hair, not mbl relaxed hair. 

How time flies, I came here as a permie, then saw all the beautiful heads of natural hair and decided to transition six months later. Now I'm all natural and going for waist-length. 




LoveLiLi said:


> I'm going for waist-length hair because my hair was that length when I was younger (all natural) and I have yet to reach that length with a relaxer. I'm already at midback and I fluctuate between midback and bra-strap length already, so that's not a real challenge. I'll actually make an effort to take care of my hair with a serious goal.


----------



## rinahbaby (Oct 14, 2009)

My goal is Mid back length because The longest my hair has ever been is bsl..... I like to see myself get to mbl and beyond.....more styling options(IMO) and I always look my best when my hair is longer....plus, when I wear my wash n go's at mbl, my curls won't shrink all the way up to my ears! I also want to prove that black women can have long, natural hair without having to pay for it. *no offense to those of you who do


----------



## Letta (Oct 14, 2009)

My goal is midback because I want to be close to the length I had when I was little.  I was actually waist length but I think at this point in my life thats too much hair for me.  I'd actually be pretty happy at armpit which hopefully I'll be at by Thanksgiving.  I may stop @ bra strap though but midback would be my ultimate goal.


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Oct 14, 2009)

My ultimate goal is BSL.  My hair is the longest it's ever been at APL but when I wear curly styles and roller sets my hair appears SL.  So hopefully with BSL hair my roller sets will fall to APL.


----------

